# سخاء الخيرية للتعريف بالإسلام في ميزان منتدى الكنيسة العربية + متجدد دائماً



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2012)

*الموضوع كما يظهر من العنوان هى تبيان كم ان بعض المتسولين لا لديهم علم ولا عقل ولا حتى دين بيمارسوا بعض انواع الدجل والجهل على عقول تابعيهم ليتحقق فيهم قول المخلص "لكِنْ وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ  وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ تُغْلِقُونَ مَلَكُوتَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، فَلاَ تَدْخُلُونَ أَنْتُمْ وَلاَ  تَدَعُونَ الدَّاخِلِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ " ومن جانبنا تنفيذا لقول الرسول " هَادِمِينَ ظُنُونًا وَكُلَّ عُلْوٍ يَرْتَفِعُ ضِدَّ مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ، وَمُسْتَأْسِرِينَ كُلَّ فِكْرٍ إِلَى طَاعَةِ الْمَسِيحِ "

فعلينا كابناء النور ان نجاهر بايمانا بكل قوة وسنحق كل اعداء المسيح تحت موطئ قدميه بنعمته وقوته 

الموضوع كالاتى
انا هطرح اسئلة _ ساذجة _ يظن هؤلاء الاطفال انها نقد للمسيحية والمطلوب من الاعضاء المسيحين المحترمين ان يشاركوا فى الرد كيفما شاءوا 
وفى النهاية ساقوم او اى شخص اخر ايضا بتقديم رد لكنه موسع قليلا عنا ما قدم  

والموضوع دا هيكون متجدد للرد على هؤلاء المتسولين 



ملحوظة: الموضوع مخصص للمسيحيين فقط، لانه رد على شبهات قد قيلتك أو كُتبت بالفعل، أي اننا نقوم برد الفعل، وعليه، فغير مسموح بالحوار لأي شخص آخر غير كاتب أو قائل الشبهة بنفسه لأنه هو صاحبها..
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2012)

*الموضوع الاول والمجال مفتوح للجميع للمشاركة

بعنوان

نفى العلم المطلق عن يسوع

واستخدم 3 احداث 

اول حدث
( شفاء المراة نازفة الدم )
** فَلِلْوَقْتِ الْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ بَيْنَ الْجَمْعِ شَاعِرًا فِي نَفْسِهِ بِالْقُوَّةِ الَّتِي خَرَجَتْ مِنْهُ، وَقَالَ: «مَنْ لَمَسَ ثِيَابِي؟

طالما يسوع سال عن مين الىل لمسه اذن فهو ميعرفهاش وسال لانه يجهل مين لمسه 




السؤال التانى
( حادثة شجرة التين )

**نَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ  مِنْ بَعِيدٍ عَلَيْهَا وَرَقٌ، وَجَاءَ لَعَلَّهُ يَجِدُ فِيهَا شَيْئًا.  فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهَا لَمْ يَجِدْ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ وَرَقًا، لأَنَّهُ  لَمْ يَكُنْ وَقْتَ التِّينِ** 

وعلى هذا الاساس هو ميعرفش ان مفهاش ثمر غير لما راح وطلب منها ثمر 

الحادثة الثالثة
نفى معرفته بالساعة
**وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ*

*ازاى يكون هو الله وميعرفش الساعة ؟؟؟؟؟*


*هو دى محاضرات نقد المسيحية اللى قاعد يهرتل فيها شخصية اسمها التاعب 

فى جزء مختص بالنقد النصى بخصوص الحادثة الثالثة مولكا رد عليه قبل كدا وهو من ساعتها مفتحش بقة
لعله اصيب بحالة صرع فلنتضرع الى الله يرسل له قرين الوحى  جبريل لياتى له ويشفيه

اشتغلوا يا اخوة............... *


----------



## amgd beshara (14 أغسطس 2012)

فكرة حلوة جدا 
متااااااابع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أغسطس 2012)

> نفى العلم المطلق عن يسوع
> 
> واستخدم 3 احداث
> 
> ...


>>>>>>
حلاوتهم ...حلاوتهم 
الــــرد:

هو الله لما سأل  أدم أدم أين أنت فى تكوين 3  كان السؤال ينم عن جهل أو إستفهام  أم ..سؤال تقريري إستنطاقي..
  [ فى حياتنا اليومية الاب الذى  يري إبنه  وقع زهرية فخار وإتكسرت ..ثم يسأله ((إيه إللى عملته ده ))
يبقي  الاب مش فاهم ومش عالم إيه اللى حصل؟؟؟!!!]
>>>  هل معبوود آل عليان أو فاصل سليمان   حين يسأل لمن الملك اليوم فُيجاب لله الواحد القهار::هل سؤاله مقرراً عن إعتبار غياب العلم  
هل المسيح حينما سأل  بطرس الرسول ماذا تقول الناس إنى  أنا إبن الانسان : كان جهلا منه - طيب لما ساله فى موضوع الجزية كان هذا عن جهل ((ممن يأخذ ملوك الارض الجزية أم من البنين أم من الغرباء؟؟! إذن فالبنون أحراراً))
هل المسيح لما سأل الفريسين ماذا تظنون فى المسيح من هو ؟؟ قالوا إبن داؤؤد -فقال لهم فكيف داؤد نفسه يدعوه رباً لان داؤد نفسه قال بالروح  القدس قال الرب لربي إجلس عن يمينى حتى... فكيف يكون إبنه ويدعوه ربه؟؟!! فهل هنا التسأؤءل عن جهل وغياب معرفة وغياب رؤية أم تسأؤءلاً تحفيزياً  لإطلاق الحديث .وإظهار تعاليمه وتبيان تفسيره الذى يملكه المسيح وحده ويظهر حقيقة ماهية شخص المسيح؟؟
و  إذن هل تظنون ذاك الذى  ينبئهم بما يدخرون فى البيوت ويصنع من الطين كهيئة الطير   كان جاهلا ام  يسعى لدفع صاحب (\ه) الشأن للظهور فى المشهد والاقرار والاعتراف العلنى بما يريده الرب  الاعتراف به علانيةً شخصياً .!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(الحكمة تبررت  من بنيها)


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أغسطس 2012)

> السؤال التانى
> ( حادثة شجرة التين )
> 
> نَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ عَلَيْهَا وَرَقٌ، وَجَاءَ لَعَلَّهُ يَجِدُ فِيهَا شَيْئًا. فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهَا لَمْ يَجِدْ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ وَرَقًا، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَقْتَ التِّينِ
> ...


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
موضوع شجرة التيين  قتلناه بحثاً واوسعناه نسفا بسيوف الحق.

مثلا   مثلا

*الموضوع: يسوع الوديع : لماذا يبّس شجرة التين ؟؟ 


الموضوع: التينة المسكينة لماذا لعنت؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2012)

> *بعنوان*
> 
> * نفى العلم المطلق عن يسوع*
> 
> ...


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/بعنوان  نفى العلم المطلق عن يسوع  واستخدم 3 احداثموضوع ذات صلة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3259190#post3259190​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2012)

*الإجابة على الشبهه له علاقة بالإجابة على السؤال
هل تقتصر وظيفة الإسلوب الإستفهامى على توجية الأسئلة فقط ؟
بالطبع الإجابة ستكون لا لا تقتصر
فالأسلوب الإستفهامى يوجة لأكثر من غرض منها
الإستفهام
الإستنكار
التعجب
الرفض
الإقرار



أول حدث
( شفاء المراة نازفة الدم )
 فَلِلْوَقْتِ الْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ بَيْنَ الْجَمْعِ شَاعِرًا فِي نَفْسِهِ بِالْقُوَّةِ الَّتِي خَرَجَتْ مِنْهُ، وَقَالَ: «مَنْ لَمَسَ ثِيَابِي؟

طالما يسوع سال عن مين الىل لمسه اذن فهو ميعرفهاش وسال لانه يجهل مين لمسه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا ليس غرض الإستفهام التعبير عن عدم المعرفة  إنما الغرض هو إستيقاف الجموع وتوضيح أن هناك قوة خرجت منه.
وأتحدى واضع الشبهه أن يكون لديه دليل على أن الإستفهام يدل دائما على عدم المعرفه.




                                  >>>>>يتبع

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 أغسطس 2012)

سلام المسيح لمن يقبله و لا سلام قال الرب للأشرار​


> *اول حدث
> ( شفاء المراة نازفة الدم )
> ** فَلِلْوَقْتِ الْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ بَيْنَ الْجَمْعِ شَاعِرًا فِي نَفْسِهِ بِالْقُوَّةِ الَّتِي خَرَجَتْ مِنْهُ، وَقَالَ: «مَنْ لَمَسَ ثِيَابِي؟
> 
> طالما يسوع سال عن مين الىل لمسه اذن فهو ميعرفهاش وسال لانه يجهل مين لمسه *


قمّة الغباء ان نظن فى المسيح ابن الله الكلمة يجهل اى شئ , فكيف يكون هذا و هو الذى يقول عنه الكتاب :
[Q-BIBLE]
Col 2:3  المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
كل حكمة و كل علم بلا أى استثناء هو فى المسيح , كما قال الكتاب
فكونه يسأل , فهذا لا يعنى انه يجهل , فنرى فى بشارة يوحنا :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 18:4  فخرج يسوع وهو عالم بكل ما يأتي عليه وقال لهم: «من تطلبون؟» 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فهو كان عالم بكل ما يأتى عليه , و مع ذلك سألهم , فإذاً السؤال ليس لإنه يجهل , لكنه يُريد ممن هو يسأله ان يُجهر بالاجابة لتكون مثالاً لتمجيد الله , ففى قصة ناذفة الدم نراه يُكمل قائلاً :
[Q-BIBLE]
Mar 5:34  فقال لها: «يا ابنة إيمانك قد شفاك. اذهبي بسلام وكوني صحيحة من دائك». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فكان سؤاله لكى تُجهر هذه المرأة بعمل الله , و ليعرف الناس إيمانها و يعرفوا أن يسوع هو المسيح , فكل عمل كان يعمله المسيح كان يشهد أن الآب أرسله كما يقول هو :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 5:36  وأما أنا فلي شهادة أعظم من يوحنا لأن الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأكملها هذه الأعمال بعينها التي أنا أعملها هي تشهد لي أن الآب قد أرسلني. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فمن الغباء أن نظُن ان المسيح يسأل من لمسه لإنه يجهل , حتّى ان التلاميذ قالوا له :
[Q-BIBLE]
Mar 5:31  فقال له تلاميذه: «أنت تنظر الجمع يزحمك وتقول من لمسني؟» 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فالجميع كان يزحم المسيح , فإذاً لم يسأل المسيح لإنه يجهل , و إنما كما وضحنا



> *السؤال التانى
> ( حادثة شجرة التين )
> 
> **نَظَرَ  شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ  مِنْ بَعِيدٍ عَلَيْهَا وَرَقٌ، وَجَاءَ لَعَلَّهُ يَجِدُ  فِيهَا شَيْئًا.  فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهَا لَمْ يَجِدْ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ  وَرَقًا، لأَنَّهُ  لَمْ يَكُنْ وَقْتَ التِّينِ**
> ...


قد أثبتنا أن المسيح يعلم كل شئ بلا أى استثناء , اما موضوع شجرة التين فقد تم الرد عليه هنا و نقتبس ما قاله استاذ *NEW_MAN* امامنا ههنا :
*لماذا جاء يسوع الى الشجرة ؟ الم يكن  يعلم انه ليس بها ثمارا من دون ان يقترب اليها ، اليس هو الرب ويستطيع ان  يتنبأ بما في الشجرة من دون ان يحتاج ان يأتي اليها عن قرب ؟؟*

*بالطبع يسوع يعرف كل شيء ، وهو الذي كان يعرف افكار الناس في  قلوبهم من دون ان يبوحوا بها (مرقس 2 : 8)(متى 9 : 4) (لوقا 5 : 22 و 24 :  38)*

*والان فلنتخيل انه حكم علي الشجرة من على بعد كما يظن البعض ، وعندما  يسأله الناس لماذا فعلت هذا ، فيقول لهم لانه لم يكن بها ثمر ؟؟ من من  الناس كان يمكن ان يصدقه وقتها والشجرة كان بها اوراق أي انه كانت تعلن عن  ان بها ثمارا ، لعل وقتها كان الناس سوف يتهمون يسوع بانه متسرع او انه  يحكم بالاهواء بدون دليل ، اما وقد اقترب من الشجرة واقترب الجميع معه ،  وطلب من الشجرة ثمار ولم يجد ، وقد شاهدوا ذلك وشهدوا عليه ، فيكون الحكم  على الشجرة عادلا وبشهادة الشهود واثبات الافعال من الشجرة نفسها .*

*العل الله ايضا لا يعرف (بسبق العلم ) ما سوف تنتهي اليه حياتنا جميعا  ؟؟ فلماذا لا ينهي حياتنا جميعا على الارض ويحكم علينا اما بالحياة الابدية  او بالدينونة الابدية ، هل تعتقد ان احدا من البشر يستطيع ان يناقش خالقه  لماذا تفعل ذلك ؟*
*ولكن يقول الكتاب " كما هو مكتوب لكي تتبرر في كلامك وتغلب متى حوكمت" (روميه 3 : 4)*
*ان الله في عدالته يعطي كل انسان الفرصة في الحياة لكي يثبت عليه اما  رفض الايمان للدينونة او قبول الايمان للحياة الابدية ، لكي تكون المحاكمة  يوم الدينونة عادلة .*

*ان القضاء علي شجرة التين على قارعة الطريق وهي ليست ملكا لاحد ( متى 21  : 19) كان بالتأكيد درسا عمليا للتلاميذ لا يمكن ان ينسوه ، انهم لم  يعتقدوا ان ربنا يعامل الشجرة كرمز اخلاقي او ان دمار الشجرة كان اتلافا  غير مسئول للممتلكات ، ليس له ما يبرره ، ولكنهم رأوا فيالمعجزة كراهية  الله للرياء ، ان لعن شجرة التين التي كانت تتفاخر بثمار ليست فيها ، نراه  فيما بعد في الموت المفاجيء لحنانيا وسفيرة ( اعمال 5 : 1 – 11) فهناك  ادعاء كثير وعمل قليل .*

*المسيح كاله له مطلق الحرية ان يستغل ما يراه باستخدام قوته لتعليم  الحقائق التي يريد ان يوصلها للافهام ، وهذا الحق لا ينازعه فيه احد فهو  الله الظاهر في الجسد " هو الرب مايحسن في عينيه يعمل " ( 1 صموئيل 3 : 18)  ، لقد لعن الشجرة لحملها الاوراق بدون اثمار ، كانت الاشجار تسقط ثمارها  بناء علي امره ، وكانت تدمر حسب امره ( تثنيه 28 : 38 و 40 – 42) 

*


> *الحادثة الثالثة
> نفى معرفته بالساعة
> **وَأَمَّا  ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ،  وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ  الآبُ*
> 
> *ازاى يكون هو الله وميعرفش الساعة ؟؟؟؟؟*


أما بالنسبة لموضوع عدم معرفة الساعة فقد تم الرد عليها هنا , و أقتبس مما قلته :
بما أن الآب وحده هو الذى يعرف الساعة فإذاً الابن أصلاً يعرف , لأن الابن قال فى بشارة يوحنّا اصحاح 17 عدد 10 :


أقتباس كتابي 






وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ.


و أضيف إلى هذا ما قاله القديس كيرلس السكندرى عمود الدين :
من كتاب " الكنوز فى الثالوث "
للقديس كيرلس السكندرى ( الكبير ) عمود الدين
المترجم : د. جورج عوض إبراهيم
الطبيعة الأولى
مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس , المركز الأرثوذكسى للدراسات الآبائية , نصوص آبائية 163

الأقتباس الأول من ص 340 :
يمكننا أن نرى بوضوح , أنه بكونه إلهاً فهو يعرف اليوم و الساعة , حتى لو قال إنه لا يعرف مُظهراً بذلك طبيعته الإنسانية  خصوصاً و إنه يعرف كل ما سوف يكون قبل هذا اليوم , سارداً بكل وضوح كل ما  يمكن أن يحدث قبل هذا اليوم و تلك الساعة , عندما قال سيصير هذا الأمر , و  سيحدث ذلك الأمر , ثم تأتى النهاية . فمن الواضح أنه يعرف أيضاً ذلك اليوم و  تلك الساعة . لأنه بعدما ذكر ما سوف يحدث , أضاف قائلاً : " ثم يأتى  المنتهى " ( مت 24 : 14 ) . فماذا يمكن أن تكون النهاية إلاّ اليوم الأخير  الذى - بحسب التدبير - قال إنه يجهله , ناسباً للطبيعة البشرية ما يناسبها من أقوال ؟ لأن أحد خصائص الطبيعة البشرية هو عدم معرفتها لما شوف يحدث من أمور .

و أيضاً من ص342 يقول القديس :
بما أن كل ما للآب هو للابن , كما يقول هو نفسه , و بما أن الآب يعرف اليوم  و تلك الساعة , فمن الواضح أن الابن يمتلك هذه المعرفة أيضاً ؛ لأنه هكذا  فقط يَصدُق قول الابن : " كل ما للآب هو لى " ( يو 16 : 15 )

و أيضاً من ص343 يقول :
لو صدّقنا قوله : " أنى فى الآب و الآب فى " ( يو 14 : 11 ) , و أن الآب  يعرف ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة , فإن الابن عندئذٍ يعرفهما , طالما هو يوجد  فى الآب , و يعرف كل ما هو موجود فيه , و طالما كان الآب الذى يعرف اليوم و  الساعة فى داخله .

و أيضاً من ص349 :
لأن الابن يعرف كل شئ , حتى لو كان - بحسب التدبير - يقول إنه لا يعرف شيئاً .




> *هو دى محاضرات نقد المسيحية اللى قاعد يهرتل فيها شخصية اسمها التاعب *


كيف يُعطى فيها مُحاضرات و هو لا يعرف ألفا فيتا اللاهوت المسيحى ؟!! :thnk0001:


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2012)

*رائع يا عبد المسيح اجابت مختصرة وفى الجون
اتمنى المزيد
*


> كيف يُعطى فيها مُحاضرات و هو لا يعرف ألفا فيتا اللاهوت المسيحى ؟!! :thnk0001:


* 
بعيد عنك نظرا للظروف الاقتصادية المهببة بينصبوا على شوية سلفيين وياخدوا منهم 200 جنيه يمشوا نفسهم بيها بيتاجروا بالموضوع بدل الصياعة  
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *رائع يا عبد المسيح اجابت مختصرة وفى الجون
> اتمنى المزيد
> **
> بعيد عنك نظرا للظروف الاقتصادية المهببة بينصبوا على شوية سلفيين وياخدوا منهم 200 جنيه يمشوا نفسهم بيها بيتاجروا بالموضوع بدل الصياعة
> *


نظام ليه تسكت لما ممكن تفتى لا ينطبق على اللاهوت المسيحى


----------



## dawquinas (14 أغسطس 2012)

الحل كله في كلمة تبادل الصفات...

مثلما نام، وتعلم، وجاع ومات.....هو كذلك هناك اشياء لا يعلمها بالجسد لكنه يعلمها بالروح...


----------



## amgd beshara (14 أغسطس 2012)

استاذي عبد المسيح قد وفي الموضوع تمام 
بس لي بعض الاضافات القليلة علي :


> *الحادثة الثالثة
> نفى معرفته بالساعة
> **وَأَمَّا   ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ،   وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ   الآبُ*
> 
> *ازاى يكون هو الله وميعرفش الساعة ؟؟؟؟؟*


نلاحظ في النص انة فرق بين الناس و بين الملائكة و بين الابن 
اذن للابن مكانة مختلفة عن الملائكة و الناس

و في الاية السابقة لهذا العد و هي هذة :
[Q-BIBLE]"وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان في السماء،

وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض،

ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيًا على سحاب السماء بقوَّةٍ ومجدٍ كثيرٍ،

فيُرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت،

فيجمعون مُختاريه من الأربع رياح من أقصاء السماوات إلى أقصائها"[/Q-BIBLE]
كان يشرح فيها علامات مجيئة 

فكيف اكون اعرف ماذا سيحدث قبل ان ااتي و وقت مجيئي  و لا اعرف الوقت ؟؟

و نجد في النص السابق ايضا و هو الايات السابقة لهذة الشبهة مباشرة
انة يقول يرسل ملائكتة 
ان كانوا ملائكة الله و هو يقول ابن الانسان يرسل ملائكتة اذن هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

اذن هل كذب المسيح ؟

حاشا السيد المسيح منزة عن كل خطية بل هو مصدر القداسة و تمام كمالها

لكنة يقصد لا يعرف معرفة من يبيح بالامر 
مثل المدرس في الامتحان عندما يسألة احد التلاميذ عن اجابة سؤال 
فيجيب لا اعرف 
هو لا يكذب 
لكنة لا يعرف ان يبيح بمثل هذا الامرالغير نافع للبشرية

و هو ايضا اعلان لنا ان لا نهتم بالمواعيد التي وضعها الله في سلطانة بل يكفي اليوم شرة 

انة كمعلم يعرف ان يخبرنا بما هو صالح لنا و لمنفعتنا و معرفة الساعة امر ليس فية اي منفعة للانسان بل علي العكس


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أغسطس 2012)

> > الحادثة الثالثة
> > نفى معرفته بالساعة
> > وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ
> >
> > ازاى يكون هو الله وميعرفش الساعة ؟؟؟؟؟



المسيح هو  الابن  الاله الازلى الابدى  الكلى العلم والمعرفة ..  لكن إعلانه عن  عدم  معرفته بتلك الساعة -أى  أن الابن لايعرفها علماً يباح به أو يخبر عنه أو يتداول  بين الناس.
فاللفظ معرفة قد تعنى  : إختبار- خبرة - ولكى تكون خبرة يلزم ان يكون إجتازها فعلا.-وهو الذى بالتدبير الالهى دخل زمننا وهو الفوق زمنى - ولو كان إجتازها   إذن  هو ظالم لان ألوفاً من البشر لم يولدوا قط فكيف تسبقههم وتجتاز إلى ساعة الدينونة-وبدون أن تعطيهم فعليا فرصتهم فى الزمن والمكان -وحقهم فى الكينونة الاختبارية التى نحياها,.
+هــو  يعرفها بحسب لاهوته معرفة العلم اليقين لكنه ذلك العلم الذى لا يوصف بالكلام   وذلك لان لغتنا عموما قاصرة فى مفرداتها وتحمل القصور والعيب والنقص -فتقصر دون ان تفي بالتعبير.
+هــــو يــعــــرفها بحسب ألوهيته -لكنه إختارنا فيه وأخلى ذاتهلاجلنا وتشبه بنا واخذ طبيعتنا ونسيجنا  ليعطينا ما   له من بر وقداسة وروح قدس باراقليط...وحياه ابديةافراح معه فى اورشاليم السمائية...تبادل عطائي  ... أخذ أوجاعنا وحمل خطايانا - إنجيل مت8ايه17
و أعطانا ما  هو له كالبنوة -بالتبنى  للاب -وكالخلود والمجد  والحرية والسلطان ان نصير أولاد الله اى المؤمنين بإسمه 1يو....
أعطانا أن نعرف أسرار ملكوت الله 
لكن ليس لنا أن نعرف الاوقات والمواعيد التى جعلها الاب فى سلطانه وحده أعمال الرسل1- أى أن الابن الذى هو يهوه المتجسد المتأنس أعطانا ماله وحيث انه ليس للكنيسة موهبة -لا سماح لها من الاب- بمعرفة  جدول مواعيد خطة الله  بالساعات والاوقات -بل إخفي عن عينيها بحسب حكمة وتقدير الله ضابط الكل ... فالمسيح رئيس إيماننا وناظر كنيستنا ورئيس الرعاه الاعظم وراعى الخراف العظيم ورئيس كهنتنا الذى إجتاز السماويات  ..ودخل إلى ماوراء الحجاب وصار كسابق لاجلنا ليجد  لنا   فداءاً أبدياً أتممه هو بدمه الخصوصي  ...فضل أن يعبر عن أمانته وإكتمال أخذه   ما لنا فى عدم معرفته للساعة علما يباح به,,
+فإقتضت عدالة الله إخفاء هذه الساعة لاعمال مبدا الشفافية وتكافؤ الفرص حسب عدل الله وامانته.+


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أغسطس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]القضية الاولى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يسوع لا يعلم من لمسته؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ام هذا جهل وسذاجة منطقع النظير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حقيقة الامر ان الامر لا يحتاج عناء الرد فهو شئ لا يلتفت اليه بل يثير الااشمئزاز والسخرية من هذة العقول " الخربانة " وما فى يدى هو فقط قراءة النص لمعرفة ما هو المقصود من سياق الكلام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]24[FONT=&quot] فمضى معه وتبعه جمع كثير وكانوا يزحمونه[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]25[FONT=&quot] وامرأة بنزف دم منذ اثنتي عشرة سنة.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]26[FONT=&quot] وقد تألمت كثيرا من اطباء كثيرين وانفقت كل ما عندها ولم تنتفع شيئا بل صارت الى حال اردأ.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]27[FONT=&quot] لما سمعت بيسوع جاءت في الجمع من وراء ومسّت ثوبه.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]28[FONT=&quot] لانها قالت ان مسست ولو ثيابه شفيت.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]29[FONT=&quot] فللوقت جف ينبوع دمها وعلمت في جسمها انها قد برئت من الداء.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]30[FONT=&quot] فللوقت التفت يسوع بين الجمع شاعرا في نفسه بالقوة التي خرجت منه وقال من لمس ثيابي.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]31[FONT=&quot] فقال له تلاميذه انت تنظر الجمع يزحمك وتقول من لمسني.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]32[FONT=&quot] وكان ينظر حوله ليرى التي فعلت هذا.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]33[FONT=&quot] واما المرأة فجاءت وهي خائفة ومرتعدة عالمة بما حصل لها فخرّت وقالت له الحق كله.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]34[FONT=&quot] فقال لها يا ابنة ايمانك قد شفاك. اذهبي بسلام وكوني صحيحة من دائك[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلنتخيل الموقف /[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيح واقف وسط زحمة طبعا الكل فوق بعضة وولو واحد ضرب حد مش لمسه بس مش هيعرف مين اللى ضربه وجت هذة السيدة المسكينة ولمست هدب ثوب يسوع الكلمة ابن الله وفى الحال خرجت منه القوة الالهية وابرات هذة السيدة المريضة ويسوع علم بذلك وعلم بتلك القوة التى خرجت منه ليس لانها لمسته لمسة كالموجودين فى هذا الجمع بل لانها لمسته لمسة شافية لمسة بايمان انه القادر ان يعطى له الشفاء ويسوع حينما سال وقال " من لمسنى " لكى تاتنى هذة السيدة البسيطة وتخر تحت قدمى المخلص وتعترف بعظيم عمل الرب معها ويمجدون ابن الله فيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلم يكن سؤال استفهامى لها بل لكى يعلن للجمع كم ان ايمان الشخص بقوة ابن الله يسلب منه ما يطلب بحنان وقوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا اعرف ما علاقة هذا الموقف اساسا بعلم المسيح او عدمه فلم يكن فيها اى اشارة لشئ سوى تمجيد المسيح بقوته العجائبية مع هذة المريضة وقادها بسؤاله للاعتراف بعظيم صنيعه معها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلشان اثبت للمعترض انه جاهل هايد كلامى باقوال العلماء حرفا كما قلت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيقول جون ماك ارثر فى تفسيره لانجيل مرقس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Who touched My garments? Jesus asked this question, not out of ignorance, but so He might draw the woman out of the crowd and allow her to praise God for what had happened.[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسوع سال هذا السؤال ليس نابعا من جهله ولكن هو قاد المراة للخروج من الجموع والسماح له ان تمجد الله على ما تم فعله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقول هلال امين فى تفسيره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم [FONT=&quot]يكن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الأمر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مخفياً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] على[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الرب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يسوع ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكما[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عرف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أفكار[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكتبة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والفريسيين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدون[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ينطقوا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عرف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قوة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]خرجت [/FONT][FONT=&quot]منه،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكا ن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القوة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المحبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والشفاء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والحنان[/FONT]. [FONT=&quot]كان[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الرب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يسوع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يعرف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حقيقة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القوة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خرجت [/FONT][FONT=&quot]منه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]استجابة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]للمسة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإيمان،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وسأل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لمسني[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سؤاله [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أولاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لتعليم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وبنيان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المرأة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نفسها ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وثانياً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لفائدة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تلاميذ  ه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]و الجمهور [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المحيط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]به،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وثالثاً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لفائدة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قارئ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لهذا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الفصل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الكتاب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المقدس[/FONT].[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقول وليم مكدونالد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لذلك [FONT=&quot]سأل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: «[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لمس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ثيابي[/FONT]». [FONT=&quot]وعرف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الجواب،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكنّه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أراد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يظهرها[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بين[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الجمع[/FONT].[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقول هنرى ايرونسايد[/FONT]*​ *: "**[FONT=&quot] وللحال [FONT=&quot]وقف**[FONT=&quot] يَسُوعُ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والْتَفَتَ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بَيْنَ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الْجَمْعِ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَسألَ[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]*«[FONT=&quot]منْ [FONT=&quot]لَمَسَ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ثِيَابِي؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]»" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لقد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يرغب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تعترف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تلك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المرأة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أمام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الجميع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالأعجوبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] التي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] صُنِعت [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأجل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إيمانها[/FONT].[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جون ويكلف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]The question Who touched my clothes? may have been asked in order to reveal the miracle to the crowd[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3 [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال من لمس ثيابى لكى يظهر المعجزة للجمع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكنز الجليل فى تفسير الانجيل لوليم ادى يقول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من لمس ثيابى لم يسال ذلم لجهله من لمسه بل ليحمل اللامسة على الاقرار بايمانها وليعلن المعجزة لغيرها وليهب لها بركة افضل من بركة الشفاء التى وهبها لها [FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *
* *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Mk 5:24-34[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2MacArthur, John: The MacArthur Study Bible : New American Standard Bible. Nashville : Thomas Nelson Publishers, 2006, S. Mk 5:30[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3Pfeiffer, Charles F. ; Harrison, Everett Falconer: The Wycliffe Bible Commentary : New Testament. Chicago : Moody Press, 1962, S. Mk 5:29[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4[FONT=&quot]الكنز الجليل فى تفسير الانجيل . انجيل مرقس صفحة 32[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا للاخ يوحنا الذي اعاد الينا النشاط والحيوية كي نستطيع بنعمة الرب الرد على بعض تساؤلات السادة المسلمين الاحبة خاصة بعد توقف المنتدى الاسلامي مؤقتاً على امل العودة من جديد ثانية وبقوة.

*


> *اول حدث
> ( شفاء المراة نازفة الدم )
> ** فَلِلْوَقْتِ الْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ بَيْنَ الْجَمْعِ شَاعِرًا فِي نَفْسِهِ بِالْقُوَّةِ الَّتِي خَرَجَتْ مِنْهُ، وَقَالَ: «مَنْ لَمَسَ ثِيَابِي؟
> 
> طالما يسوع سال عن مين الىل لمسه اذن فهو ميعرفهاش وسال لانه يجهل مين لمسه *


*

انه لمن السذاجة فعلاً ان نتوقع بان يسوع لم يعلم بمن لمسه، وقد غفل السيد المعترض على حقيقة واضحة، وهي خروج "القوة" الإلهية من المسيح - فبما انها قوة شافية قادرة على ان تحدث تغييراً، فبالتأكيد هذه القوة لها المعرفة المطلقة واللامتناهية، وهذا ما نؤكد عليه كفكر مسيحي ينظر الى السيد المسيح متحداً بالله في جوهره المقدس.

لكن للاضافة نضع بعض ما كتبه العالم ماكدونالد في هذا الخصوص وسنقوم بترجمته بأذن الرب:

يقول "ان خطة المرأة كانت تقتضي ان تهرب بهدوء، لكن الرب يسوع لم يفوت عليها فرصة اعلانها واعترافها "بمخلصها" امام الجميع، لانه شعر بالقوة الإلهية التي خرجت منه، لذلك كان سؤاله (من لمس ردائي؟) فهو كان يعرف الاجابة مسبقاً لكن أثر ان يجلب المرأة امام الحشد كي تعلن ايمانها.

Her plan was to slip away quietly, but the Lord would not let her miss the blessing of publicly acknowledging her Savior. He had been aware of an outflow of divine power when she touched Him; it cost Him something to heal her. So He asked, “Who touched My clothes?” He knew the answer, but asked in order to bring her forward in the crowd.

ويضيف ويقول:

"هناك اختلاف بين اللمس المادي عن قرب، ولمسة شخص مؤمن يائس (للخلاص) - من الممكن ان تكون بقربه دون الوثوق به، لكنه من المستحيل ان تلمسه لمسة أيمان دون يعرف وان يشفيك.

But there is a difference between the touch of physical nearness, and the touch of desperate faith. It is possible to be ever so near Him without trusting Him, but impossible to touch Him by faith without His knowing it and without being healed.

MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and 
New Testaments (Mk 5:30-34). Nashville: Thomas Nelson

لعل اخي يوحنا قد اورد هذا المرجع - وانا اورده كاملاً لكي تعم الفائدة.
 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 أغسطس 2012)

*

*


> *السؤال التانى
> ( حادثة شجرة التين )
> 
> **نَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ  مِنْ بَعِيدٍ عَلَيْهَا وَرَقٌ، وَجَاءَ لَعَلَّهُ يَجِدُ فِيهَا شَيْئًا.  فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهَا لَمْ يَجِدْ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ وَرَقًا، لأَنَّهُ  لَمْ يَكُنْ وَقْتَ التِّينِ**
> ...


*

شجرة التين كانت مثالاً تعليمياً للتلاميذ وليست حادثة عابرة - فالسيد طارح الشبهة يرى النص ولا يرى روحه ولا يرى الاحداث المصاحبة للنص، فالمسيح له كل المجد، حينما شرع الدخول الى اورشليم، اراد ان يُري تلاميذه كيف يتم الاغرار بهم من خلال المظاهر، فالمسيح كان عالماً بفساد الكتبة والفريسيين ورؤساء الكهنة، فشجرة التين ترمز الى الشعب اليهودي، وهذا ما اورده العهد القديم في (ميخا 7:1) وفي (ارميا 8:13) - لذلك فانه اعطاهم درساً فعلياً بان لا يتم التغرير بهم من خلال المظاهر فقط - فهذه الشجرة بدت وكأن فيها ثمر - لان الاوراق تنبيء بذلك - لكن الحقيقة تقول شيئاً اخر - وهذا هو حال اليهود الذين يبدون وكأنهم ممتلئين ايماناً لكن لا ثمر فيهم! 

فالهدف كان الدرس الذي اخذه التلاميذ - اما علم المسيح - فهو كامل وعلمه من علم الله لانه الله.
 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 أغسطس 2012)

*
*


> *الحادثة الثالثة
> نفى معرفته بالساعة
> **وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ*
> 
> *ازاى يكون هو الله وميعرفش الساعة ؟؟؟؟؟*




*
هذا النص قد شغل الكثير من المسلمين والملحدين على حد سواء، لكن قضيته قد تم حسمها منذ قرون عدة خلت:

أولًا: يقول القديس أمبروسيوس أن السيد المسيح هو الديان وهو الذي قدم علامات يوم مجيئه لذا فهو لا يجهل اليوم. هذا وإن كان يوم مجيئه هو "السبت" الحقيقي الذي فيه يستريح الله وقديسوه فكيف يجهل هذا اليوم وهو "رب السبت"

ثانياً: يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [حقًا إن الآب لا يعرف شيئًا لا يعرفه الابن، لأن الابن هو معرفة الآب نفسه وحكمته، فهو ابنه وكلمته وحكمته. لكن ليس من صالحنا أن يخبرنا بما ليس في صالحنا أن نعرفه... إنه كمعلم يعلمنا بعض الأمور ويترك الأخرى لا يُعَرِّفنا بها. إنه يعرف أن يخبرنا بما هو لصالحنا ولا يخبرنا بالأمور التي تضرنا معرفتها].

وللعالم ماكدونالد ايضاً يقول في سياق تفسيره لهذا النص الانجيلي:

"المسيح هو الله وانسان في عين الوقت، فهو يحمل كل جوهر اللاهوت، وكل خصائص الناسوت (الطبيعة الانسانية) - صحيح ان لاهوته كان (محتجباً) في الجسد، لكنه كان موجوداً هناك لا شك، ولم يكن هناك وقت من الاوقات لم يكن فيها إلهاً كاملاً"

Jesus was and is both God and Man. He had all the attributes of deity and all the characteristics of perfect manhood. It is true that His deity was veiled in a body of flesh, but it was there nonetheless. There was never a time when He was not fully God. 

يضيف ايضاً ويقول:

"كيف اذا يمكن ان يقال انه لا يعرف بوقت مجيئه الثاني؟ ونحن نؤمن بان المفتاح لهذه الاجابة هو في انجيل متى 15:15 فهو كخادم كامل، فأنه لم يعطى ان يعرف وقت مجيئه، لكن كإله، فهو بالتأكيد يعلم بها، لكن كخادم لم تعطى له ليعرف وذلك بسبب عدم أظهار هذه الحقيقة للاخرين"

How then can it be said of Him that He does not know the time of His Second Advent? We believe the key to the answer is found in John 15:15: “… a servant does not know what his master is doing …” As a perfect Servant, it was not given to the Lord Jesus to know the time of His Coming. As God, of course, He does know it. But as Servant, it was not given to Him to know it for the purpose of revealing to others.

وللتوضيح فالعالم ماكدونالد يقصد بالخادم، والتي وضعت تحتها خط، يقصد بها الطبيعة الانسانية، اي المسيح كأنسان. ويعود العالم ليؤكد على حقيقة مهمة وهي (ان المسيح كإله) فكان يعلم بالتأكيد بالساعة واليوم.

MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments (Mk 13:32). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2012)

*موضوع ذات صلة وثيقة بالموضوع
علم المسيح بالحاضر القريب
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 أغسطس 2012)

> اول حدث
> ( شفاء المراة نازفة الدم )
> فَلِلْوَقْتِ الْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ بَيْنَ الْجَمْعِ شَاعِرًا فِي نَفْسِهِ بِالْقُوَّةِ الَّتِي خَرَجَتْ مِنْهُ، وَقَالَ: «مَنْ لَمَسَ ثِيَابِي؟
> 
> طالما يسوع سال عن مين الىل لمسه اذن فهو ميعرفهاش وسال لانه يجهل مين لمسه



الموسوعه الكنسيه لتفسير الكتاب المقدس صــ339


----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 أغسطس 2012)

( شفاء المراة نازفة الدم )
معجزات المسيح - الدكتور القس منيس عبد النور 
(المعجزه الرابعه عشر)​


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 أغسطس 2012)

هو كدا و بس ؟
انا اعرف ان الناس دى بتفتى كتير , مفيش تانى ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أغسطس 2012)

دكتور، إنزل بالجديد، ثم سأتبع انا بردود دفعة واحدة..


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أغسطس 2012)

*النهاردة بقة الواد التاعب العبيط مشعشع اوى وجرعة سيجارة الحشيش كانت كبيرة اوى قبل ميبدا الهرتلة على الدقون

 عنوان " الهرتلة " اسمها المسيح محتاج للاعتراف بخطاياه بس

بس لاقيت للاسف ان هذا " المحشش " قاعد يهرتل 
فى الاول اتكلم عن حادثة دخول ربنا يسوع المسيح لاورشليم وبعت بعض تلاميذه علشان يجيبوا له الجحش اللى هيدخل اليه اورشليم

**وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا

قام المحشش الفظيع بيقول ينفع الرب يبقى مقترن بيه صفة نقص " محتاج لشئ "

عرفتوا الزغبى العبيط كان بيجيب اسئلته منين ؟؟؟؟؟


* ملاحظة من الواد الفتك كلمة الرب هنا النصارى الوحشيين حرفوا ترجمة كلمة " كريوس " اليونانية للرب فى العربية علشان يقولوا ان يسوع اله لكن الحقيقة انها المفروض تترجم مجرد سيد ليهم بيسمولعه وبيتبعوه 


السؤال التانى انه موضوع العيد انه قال مش هيطلع العيد وطلع فى الاخر
يبقى كذب ؟؟؟

**اِصْعَدُوا أَنْتُمْ إِلَى هذَا الْعِيدِ. أَنَا لَسْتُ أَصْعَدُ بَعْدُ إِلَى هذَا الْعِيدِ، لأَنَّ وَقْتِي لَمْ يُكْمَلْ بَعْدُ** 
** وَلَمَّا كَانَ إِخْوَتُهُ قَدْ صَعِدُوا، حِينَئِذٍ  صَعِدَ هُوَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْعِيدِ، لاَ ظَاهِرًا بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ فِي  الْخَفَاءِ.*


*السؤال الثالث 
**اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هذَا الْجِيلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ هذَا كُلُّهُ*

*هل كل ما قاله يسوع تم فى هذا الجيل

غى نص بيستخدمه " النصارى " كتير لاثبات ان نص " من منكم يبكتنى على خطية "

دا هما كخة ووحشين المفروض ان النص بيدل على على اخطاء فى كلامه مش خطايا ليه

يعنى يقصد يقول " من من منكم يبكتنى على خطأ "

فالمقصود fault خطا مش sin معصية 

وفى جزء خاص ببنوية المسيح لله مهرفش ايه علاقتها بالموضوع هبقى اجله شوية لان واضح ان جرعة الحشيش كانت زيادة اوى اوى اوى 

وفى جزء خاص بالنقد النصى انا هتولى الرد عليه

واحب ابشركم واقولكم سنة ابوك مطينة بطين معانا    *


----------



## amgd beshara (17 أغسطس 2012)

> *  ينفع الرب يبقى مقترن بيه صفة نقص " محتاج لشئ "*


كان دخول السيد الي اورشليم راكبا علي جحش لكي ما تتم النبوة القائلة :
ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم هوذا ( ملكك ) يأتي اليك هوعادل و منصور ( وديع ) وراكب علي حمار و علي جحش ابن اتان  .... زك 9 : 9

لقد حان الوقت ان يظهر لهم انه ملكهم الله الظاهر في الجسد و المسيا المنتظر الاتي
ان دخول المسيا علي حمار ايضا كان علامة السلام فقد كان الحمار حيوانا نبيلا في تلك الايام و ليس محتقرا كما نحتقرة اليوم 

و يجب ان نعرف انة لاجل النبوة المذكورة استقبلة الناس كملك و فرشوا ثيابهم امامة 
لاجل ذلك كان محتاجا الية لا لانة هو يحتاج الية لكي لا يتعب او لانة كان يريد فرسان و مركبات و لم يجد غير جحش 
لنما لكي تتم النبوات و يعرف الشعب و يدرك ان هذا هو المسيا المنتظر 


> *هنا  النصارى الوحشيين حرفوا ترجمة كلمة " كريوس " اليونانية للرب فى العربية  علشان يقولوا ان يسوع اله لكن الحقيقة انها المفروض تترجم مجرد سيد ليهم  بيسمولعه وبيتبعوه
> *


معاني كلمة كيريوس من قواميس مختلفة للدكتور هولي بايبل


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*G2962*
*[FONT=Times New Roman Greek, serif]κυ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Vietnamese), serif]́[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman Greek, serif]ριος[/FONT]*
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*kurios*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thayer Definition:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1) he to whom a person or thing belongs, about which he has power of deciding; master, lord[/FONT]**الشخص الذي تابع له سلطان وقوة القرار سيد ورب * 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1a) the possessor and disposer of a thing[/FONT]**المالك والمتخصص في شيئ * 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1a1) the owner; one who has control of the person, the master[/FONT]**المالك وشخص له القدره علي التحكم في اشخاص سيد * 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1a2) in the state: the sovereign, prince, chief, the Roman emperor[/FONT]**في الدوله الذي له السيادة الامير الرئيس الامبراطور الروماني * 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1b) is a title of honour expressive of respect and reverence, with which servants greet their master[/FONT]**هو عنوان شرف للتبجيل والاحترام وخدام السيد * 
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1c) this title is given to: [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]God, the Messiah[/FONT]**لقب يعطي لله والمسيح * 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Part of Speech: noun masculine*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from kuros (supremacy)[/FONT] **من لقب كيروس التي تعني الاعتلاء والتفوق * 
*ونكمل من بعض القواميس الاخري لنفهم اكثر * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif].[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman Greek, serif]*κύριος*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman Greek, serif]*ου*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, *[/FONT][FONT=Cambria Math, serif]*ὁ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] strictly, a substantive of the adjective [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman Greek, serif]κύριος[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] ([/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_strong, authoritative_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]); hence, one having legal power [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_lord, master_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]; (1) in a nonreligious sense; (a) one controlling his own property [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_owner, lord, master_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] (MK 12.9); (b) one having authority over persons [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_lord, master_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] (LU 12.43); (2) as a form of address showing respect [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_sir, lord_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] (JN 4.11); (3) in religious usage, as a designation and personal title for God (MT 1.20) and Jesus Christ (JN 20.18) [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_(the) Lord_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]; translation of the Hebrew [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_adonai_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], which in the public reading of ******ure replaced the tetragrammaton [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_yhwh_[/FONT]
  	 		 		 		 		 			 				[FONT=Times New Roman Greek, serif]κύριος[/FONT]
 			 			 				[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]N-NM-S[/FONT]
 			 			 				[FONT=Times New Roman Greek, serif]κύριος[/FONT]


 			 			 				[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]N-VM-S[/FONT]
 			 			 				[FONT=Times New Roman Greek, serif]Κύριος[/FONT]
i 
*كيريوس اوي او او بدقه والاسم للصفه كيريوس **( **القوي او مسؤل **) **الذي له القوه القانونية رب وسيد * 
*1 **استخدامات غير دينية بمعني صاحب سيطره علي املاكه المالك رب سيد او له سلطه علي شخص رب وسيد * 
*2 **لقب احترامي سيد رب * 
*3 **في الاستخدام الايماني هو لقب لله مثل متي **1: 20 **ويسوع المسيح اي لقب الرب وهو ترجمه للكلمه العبري ادوناي وهي قراءة للكلمة المقدسه الرباعية يهوه * 

يتبع[/FONT]


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 أغسطس 2012)

> *وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا
> 
> قام المحشش الفظيع بيقول ينفع الرب يبقى مقترن بيه صفة نقص " محتاج لشئ "*


كم الغباء الذى فى هذه المشاركة , لا يمكننى التعبير عنه !!
فكيف يُفسّر هذا الجاهل بأن الرب مُقترن بيه صفة نقص ؟
لو كان أكمل النصوص لوجدها تقول :
[Q-BIBLE]
Mat 21:4  فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي: 
Mat 21:5  «قولوا لابنة صهيون: هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعا راكبا على أتان وجحش ابن أتان». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
و لكن لا يمكننا ان نقول ان الرب مُقترن به صفة نقص , فهو قادر على الذهاب إلى اورشليم دون جحش ولا أى من هذا , فهو الذى قال :
[Q-BIBLE]
Rev 1:8  أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، القادر على كل شيء. 
[/Q-BIBLE]



> **  ملاحظة من الواد الفتك كلمة الرب هنا النصارى الوحشيين حرفوا ترجمة كلمة "  كريوس " اليونانية للرب فى العربية علشان يقولوا ان يسوع اله لكن الحقيقة  انها المفروض تترجم مجرد سيد ليهم بيسمولعه وبيتبعوه *


ليس لى إلا أن أقول :fun_lol:!!!!

من :
Strong's Hebrew and Greek Dictionaries

G2962
κύριος
kurios
koo'-ree-os
From κῦρος kuros (supremacy); supreme in authority, that is, (as noun) controller; by implication Mr. (as a respectful title): - God, Lord, master, Sir.



> *السؤال التانى انه موضوع العيد انه قال مش هيطلع العيد وطلع فى الاخر
> يبقى كذب ؟؟؟
> 
> **اِصْعَدُوا أَنْتُمْ إِلَى هذَا الْعِيدِ. أَنَا لَسْتُ أَصْعَدُ بَعْدُ إِلَى هذَا الْعِيدِ، لأَنَّ وَقْتِي لَمْ يُكْمَلْ بَعْدُ** وَلَمَّا كَانَ  إِخْوَتُهُ قَدْ صَعِدُوا، حِينَئِذٍ  صَعِدَ هُوَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْعِيدِ،  لاَ ظَاهِرًا بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ فِي  الْخَفَاءِ.*


موضوع الكذب إنما هو جهل تام من التاعب , لإن الكتاب يقول عن المسيح أنه هو :
[Q-BIBLE]
1Pe_2:22  الذي لم يفعل خطية، ولا وجد في فمه مكر، 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فكيف يتدعى الجاهل بأن المسيح كاذب ؟

أما بالنسبة لموضوع العيد فقد وضع التاعب آيات مبتورة و لكن إن اتينا بالنص كاملاً نجده يقول :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 7:8  اصعدوا أنتم إلى هذا العيد. أنا لست أصعد بعد إلى هذا العيد لأن وقتي لم يكمل بعد». 
Joh 7:9  قال لهم هذا ومكث في الجليل. 
Joh 7:10  ولما كان إخوته قد صعدوا حينئذ صعد هو أيضا إلى العيد لا ظاهرا بل كأنه في الخفاء. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فهو قال : أنا لست أصعد بعد , مما يعنى أنه لن يصعد الآن , و ليس لن يصعد مُطلقاً !!
و فى هذا نرى ان الكتاب قال أنه : قال لهم هذا ومكث في الجليل
فإذاً لا يوجد كذب إلا على لسان التاعب ليوهم الدقون القاعدة قدامه ان المسيح كاذب !!




> *السؤال الثالث
> **اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هذَا الْجِيلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ هذَا كُلُّهُ*
> 
> *هل كل ما قاله يسوع تم فى هذا الجيل*


هذه الآية كانت عن كُل ما يحدث عن أورشليم , فقد تنبأ يسوع عن ما سيحدث فى أورشليم قائلاً :
[Q-BIBLE]
Mat 24:1  ثم خرج يسوع ومضى من الهيكل فتقدم تلاميذه لكي يروه أبنية الهيكل. 
Mat 24:2  فقال لهم يسوع: «أما تنظرون جميع هذه؟ الحق أقول لكم إنه لا يترك ههنا حجر على حجر لا ينقض!». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
و بالفعل فقد تم ندمير الهيكل فى سنة 70م , فقد كانت هذه الآية تكميل جوابه على التلاميذ لما سألوه : قل لنا متى يكون هذا وما هي علامة مجيئك وانقضاء الدهر؟ ( متى 24 : 3 )

فقد سأله التلاميذ عن وقت دمار الهيكل , و علامات المجئ , كما نرى أمامنا أن الآية تتحدث عن زمن :
[Q-BIBLE]
Mat 24:34  الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فبالتالى هى اجابة على سؤال التلاميذ الذى هو عن زمن ما , هذا ما قاله أبونا متّى المسكين :
[FONT=&quot]هذا تكميل الجواب على سؤال التلاميذ: متى يحدث هذا بالنسبة لخراب الهيكل وأُورشليم. فهذا الكلام الذي قاله المسيح وهو جالس على جبل الزيتون قبالة الهيكل كان في سنة 30م، والخراب الذي تمَّ للهيكل وأُورشليم أُكمل سنة 70م. فالمسافة الزمنية لم تتعدَّ الجيل الواحد فعلاً. إذن، فقول المسيح بالنسبة لخراب أُورشليم تمَّ في ميعاده.
[FONT=&quot]ولكن رد المسيح على سؤال التلاميذ بالنسبة لنهاية العالم، يكون هو الذي صوَّره بالتينة عندما تخرج أوراقها. لأنه لو عدنا إلى ترتيب الحوادث نجد أن المسيح بدأ بإعطاء علامات آخر الزمان ثم بعد ذلك أعطى علامات خراب أُورشليم. هكذا هنا أيضاً أعطى في البداية علامة شجرة التين كدليل إعادة الحياة للأمة اليهودية الذي لا يمكن ولن يمكن أن يحدث إلاَّ في نهاية الزمان، بعد تكميل خرابها وتكميل زمان تأديبها ودخول كل الأُمم. وتكون أُورشليم مدوسة من الأُمم حتى تكميل زمان دخول الأُمم، أي بعد تكميل البشارة بالإنجيل في كافة أنحاء أُمم العالم. وبعد إعطاء العلامة العامة التي تنبِّئ بقرب قدومه على الأبواب، عاد وأعطى علامة نهاية خراب أُورشليم محدِّداً إياه بسنين جيل واحد من الآن [/FONT]» [FONT=&quot]هذا الجيل[/FONT] «[FONT=&quot]سنة 30م.[/FONT]



> *غى نص بيستخدمه " النصارى " كتير لاثبات ان نص " من منكم يبكتنى على خطية "
> 
> دا هما كخة ووحشين المفروض ان النص بيدل على على اخطاء فى كلامه مش خطايا ليه
> 
> ...


لأ , النص واضح , مكتوب " على خطية " و ليس " على خطأ "

و لنرى أولاً الكلمة فى اليونانى

النص اليونانى :
Joh 8:46  τίς ἐξ ὑμῶν ἐλέγχει με περὶ ἁμαρτίας; εἰ δὲ ἀλήθειαν λέγω, διατί ὑμεῖς οὐ πιστεύετέ μοι; 

و الكلمة فى :
Strong's Hebrew and Greek Dictionaries

G266
ἁμαρτία
hamartia
ham-ar-tee'-ah
From G264; sin (properly abstract): - offence, sin (-ful).

و لنرى أيضاً من الترجمات الإنجليزية :

ترجمة KJV :
Joh 8:46  Which of you convinceth me of sin? And if I say the truth, why do ye not believe me? 

ترجمة JST :
Joh 8:46  Which of you convinceth me of sin?  And if I say the truth,  why do ye not believe me? 

ترجمة ISV :
Joh 8:46  Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why don't you believe me? 

ترجمة IAV :
Joh 8:46 Which of you convinceth me of sin? And if I say the truth, why do ye not believe me?


ترجمة CSB :
Joh 8:46   Who among you can convict Me of sin? If I tell the truth, why don't you believe Me? 

ترجمة GW :
Joh 8:46  Can any of you convict me of committing a sin? If I'm telling the truth, why don't you believe me? 

ترجمة DIA :
Joh 8:46  Who of you convicts me concerning sin? If truth I speak, why you not believe me? 

ترجمة DRB :
Joh 8:46  Which of you shall convince me of sin? If I say the truth to you, why do you not believe me: 

ترجمة EMTV :
Joh 8:46  Which of you convicts Me of sin? And if I tell the truth, why do you not believe Me? 

ترجمة ESV :
Joh 8:46  Which one of you convicts me of sin?  If I tell the truth,  why do you not believe me?

ترجمة ERV :
Joh 8:46  Can any of you prove that I am guilty of sin? If I tell the truth, why don't you believe me? 

ترجمة GNB :
Joh 8:46  Which one of you can prove that I am guilty of sin? If I tell the truth, then why do you not believe me ?

و نكتفى بهذا القدر لإثبات جهل و تدليس التاعب على الدقون المعاه , و فى انتظار الجزء الخاص ببنوة المسيح لله [/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (17 أغسطس 2012)

> *السؤال التانى انه موضوع العيد انه قال مش هيطلع العيد وطلع فى الاخر
> يبقى كذب ؟؟؟*


هنا لا يعني انة لن يصعد الي العيد مطلقا .. لكن المفهوم وواضح انة لن يصعد معهم الي العيد اي لن يصعد في تلك اللحظات بل هم اولا 
فصعودة للعيد مع اخوتة كان يجعل ظهورة علني و عظيم بين الناس
لكنة اراد ان يصعد في هدوء و بأقل قدر ممكن من الظهور
فهو يشير الي رفض الصعود معهم و ليس الرفض النهائي للصعود 

و قد قدم القمص تادرس يعقوب شرح اكثر وضوحا و قال :
قول السيد  المسيح "*بعد*" يشير إلي رفضه الصعود معهم في تلك اللحظات، وليس الرفض النهائي  للصعود للعيد. واضح أن السيد المسيح بحديثه معهم يفصل بين فكرهم في الصعود للعيد  وفكره هو. فهم يذهبون للمشاركة الشكلية في أفراح العيد والالتقاء مع الأقرباء  والأصدقاء، وقد وجدوا في العيد مجالاً خصبًا لصعود السيد كي يبرز أعماله للشعب. أما  هو فيصعد إلي العيد لتقديم نفسه ذبيحة فصح عن العالم. لهذا أراد أن يصعد بمفرده  ليعزل مفاهيمهم عن مفاهيمه.
 هذا  وصعودهم كجماعة يكون علنيًا يرافقه التسابيح مع الزمر وأغصان النخيل، أما هو فيصعد  كمن في الخفاء ليحقق رسالة مستترة لم يكن العالم قادرًا أن يدركها.
أخيرا فقد  صعدوا هم إلي أورشليم مباشرة، أما هو فقد انتقل إلي الجليل وجاء إلي تخوم الهيودية  من عبر الأردن (مت 19: 1؛ مر 10:1)، وفي نهاية رحلته ذهب إلي قرية ببت عنيا بجوار  أورشليم لزيارة لعازر وأختيه (لو 10: 38-39)، ومن هناك دخل أورشليم في منتصف العيد.  هكذا كان خط سيره مختلفًا تمامًا عن خط سير أقربائه.


> *السؤال الثالث
> **اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هذَا الْجِيلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ هذَا كُلُّهُ*


و هنا يجب ان نسأل ما معني كلمة الجيل ؟
يأتي بأكثر من معني ولكن الكلمة اليونانية هنا تعني اناسا من نفس الذرية او من نفس العرق
اي ان العرق اليهودي سيبقي حتي يتم هذا كلة 

وهذا ما هو حادث بالفعل ان اليهود بالرغم من كل الاذطهادات التي عانوا منها باقين الي الان و هذا في حد ذاتة معجزة
و ايضا تشير الي الاحداث التي جائت في الاصحاح من خراب اورشليم و الدمار الذي لحق بها بعد اربعين سنة فقط من هذا الكلام 

و الاربعين سنة هي جيل كما نعرف


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 أغسطس 2012)

> و هنا يجب ان نسأل ما معني كلمة الجيل ؟
> يأتي بأكثر من معني ولكن الكلمة اليونانية هنا تعني اناسا من نفس الذرية او من نفس العرق
> اي ان العرق اليهودي سيبقي حتي يتم هذا كلة


أعجبنى هذا الجزء , اضافتى للتوثيق ليس إلا :

الآية فى اليونانية :

Mar 13:30  ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν ὅτι οὐ μὴ παρέλθῃ ἡ γενεὰ αὕτη μέχρις οὗ πάντα ταῦτα γένηται. 

و الكلمة فى
Strong's Hebrew and Greek Dictionaries

G1074
γενεά
genea
ghen-eh-ah'
From (a presumed derivative of) G1085; a generation; by implication an age (the period or the persons): - age, generation, nation, time.


----------



## e-Sword (17 أغسطس 2012)

سلام المسيح ملك السلام يكون مع الجميع 
سلام المسيح الذى تجثو لة كل ركبة ممن فى السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض يكون مع الجميع

اقتباس 

اول حدث
( شفاء المراة نازفة الدم )
فَلِلْوَقْتِ الْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ بَيْنَ الْجَمْعِ شَاعِرًا فِي نَفْسِهِ بِالْقُوَّةِ الَّتِي خَرَجَتْ مِنْهُ، وَقَالَ: «مَنْ لَمَسَ ثِيَابِي؟

طالما يسوع سال عن مين الىل لمسه اذن فهو ميعرفهاش وسال لانه يجهل مين لمسه 

انتهى الاقتباس

الرد بكل سهولة 

من لمس ثيابى؟": بالطبع كان المسيح يعلم من الذى لمس ثيابه، ولكنه أراد بهذا السؤال شيئين:

الأول: إعلان إيمان المرأة المتضعة.

الثانى: إعلان المعجزة ذاتها للجميع.

ولكن، لعدم فهم التلاميذ مقصد السيد، سألوا بتعجّب: أفى وسط هذا الزحام تسأل من لمسنى؟! أما المسيح، فاستمر ينظر حوله، معطيا المرأة فرصة للإعلان عن نفسها.

ع33-34: فهمت المرأة جيدا أنها المعنية بكلام المسيح دون غيرها، وزادها هذا خوفا وارتباكا، ولكنه لم يمنعها من التقدم والإقرار بالحقيقة، فضعفها البشرى لم يدفعها للهرب، بل أقرت بالحقيقة. وكان رد المسيح عليها مطمئنا، نازعا لكل قلق، فمدح إيمانها وأوضح أنه السبب فى شفائها، وباركها، وأمر لها بدوام الشفاء.


انتهت اجابة أول سؤال

​


----------



## e-Sword (17 أغسطس 2012)

اقتباس

السؤال التانى
( حادثة شجرة التين )

نَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ عَلَيْهَا وَرَقٌ، وَجَاءَ لَعَلَّهُ يَجِدُ فِيهَا شَيْئًا. فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهَا لَمْ يَجِدْ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ وَرَقًا، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَقْتَ التِّينِ

وعلى هذا الاساس هو ميعرفش ان مفهاش ثمر غير لما راح وطلب منها ثمر

انتهى الاقتباس

الرد بكل سهولة 


اولا للرد سوف نسأل سؤال بسيط
هل لم يكن يعلم السيد المسيح ان التينه بلا ثمر؟

ج ::: بالطبع كان يعلم ان ليس بها ثمر لان مرقس البشير وضح انه يعلم انه لم يكن وقت التين

وكان المسيح واي يهودي يعلم ان شجره التين تنتج ثمار قبل الاوراق او مع الاوراق فوجود ورق معناه وجود ثمر ولكن هذا لم يكن وقت الاثمار وهو يعرف ذلك ولكنه اتي اليها ليضرب مثل مهم وهو ادعاء الورق الاخضر الكاذب وليلفت نظر التلاميذ الذين عبروا امام التينه في اليوم السابق ولم يلتفتوا ادعائها الكاذب وبنفس المقياس لم يلتفتوا الي ادعاء الكهنة والكتبة القداسه وهم مراؤون 

والسيد المسيح عاقب الشجره علي الرياء لانه لم يكن وقت الثمار فيجب ان لا يكون بها ورق اخضر 


س ::: الا يحيرنا ان المسيح يبحث عن التين مع انه لا يمكن ان يكون موجودا في ذلك الوقت ثم يغتاظ لعدم وجود تين؟

ج ::: ان الاجابة علي هذا السؤال انه في ذلك الوقت من السنه لا ينتظر احد وجود اوراق او ثمار، ولكن اخراج الاوراق كان يعني ان الشجرة مختلفة عن الاشجار الاخرى "وان عليها ثمار" حيث ان الاثمار تظهر قبل الاوراقو خاصا لشجرة التين التى هى معروفة بهذا ... ولذلك فالشجرة عوقبت ليس لانها بلا ثمار بل لانها اعلنت عن طريق هذه الاوراق ان بها ثمارا، ولعنت ليس لانها بلا ثمر بل لادعائها الزائف.

وهذا هو ذنب اسرائيل، وهو ذنب اكبر بكثير من ذنوب الامم الاخرى

(انظر حزقيال 17: 24) (روميه 3: 17 - 24 و10: 3 و4و 21) (روميه 11: 7 و10)



س ::: إذن فلماا جاء يسوع الى الشجرة؟ الم يكن يعلم انه ليس بها ثمارا من دون ان يقترب اليها، اليس هو الرب ويستطيع ان يتنبأ بما في الشجرة من دون ان يحتاج ان يأتي اليها عن قرب؟؟



ج ::: بالطبع يسوع يعرف كل شيء، وهو الذي كان يعرف افكار الناس في قلوبهم من دون ان يبوحوا بها (مرقس 2: 8) (متى 9: 4) (لوقا 5: 22 و24: 38) 

والان فلنتخيل انه حكم علي الشجرة من على بعد كما يظن البعض، وعندما يسأله الناس لماذا فعلت هذا، فيقول لهم لانه لم يكن بها ثمر؟؟ من من الناس كان يمكن ان يصدقه وقتها والشجرة كان بها اوراق أي انه كانت تعلن عن ان بها ثمارا، لعل وقتها كان الناس سوف يتهمون يسوع بانه متسرع او انه يحكم بالاهواء بدون دليل وهنا على اقل تقدير سيكون المسيح سبب عثرة لتشويش افكارهم (حاشا).

ولكن اما وقد اقترب من الشجرة واقترب الجميع معه، وطلب من الشجرة ثمار ولم يجد، وقد شاهدوا ذلك وشهدوا عليه، فيكون الحكم على الشجرة عادلا وبشهادة الشهود واثبات الافعال من الشجرة نفسها.



مجرد سؤال للاحبة المسلمين و لمن يعترض العل الله ايضا لا يعرف (بسبق العلم) ما سوف تنتهي اليه حياتنا جميعا؟؟ فلماذا لا ينهي حياتنا جميعا على الارض ويحكم علينا اما بالحياة الابدية او بالدينونة الابدية، هل تعتقد ان احدا من البشر يستطيع ان يناقش خالقه لماذا تفعل ذلك؟

ولكن يقول الكتاب " كما هو مكتوب لكي تتبرر في كلامك وتغلب متى حوكمت" (روميه 3: 4) 

ان الله في عدالته يعطي كل انسان الفرصة في الحياة لكي يثبت عليه اما رفض الايمان للدينونة او قبول الايمان للحياة الابدية، لكي تكون المحاكمة يوم الدينونة عادلة
​


----------



## e-Sword (17 أغسطس 2012)

اقتباس

الحادثة الثالثة
نفى معرفته بالساعة
وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ

ازاى يكون هو الله وميعرفش الساعة ؟؟؟؟؟

انتهى الاقتباس

الرد بكل سهولة 

اولا رد مختصر 

 ((المسيح قال لايعلم ( ايدو ) بمعني لا يقدر ان يصف بشئ حسي يري بالعين ولكنه لم يقل انه لا يعلم ( جنوسيس او جنوستوس ) اي يجهل لانه بالطبع لا يجهل ))

ثانيا رد متوسع بعض الشئ


معني كلمة معرفه

G1492
εἴδω
eidō
i'-do
A primary verb; used only in certain past tenses, the others being borrowed from the equivalent, G3700 and G3708; properly to see (literally or figuratively); by implication (in the perfect only) to know: - be aware, behold, X can (+ not tell), consider, (have) known (-ledge), look (on), perceive, see, be sure, tell, understand, wist, wot. Compare G3700.

هي اتت من رؤية العين اي شئ يري بالعيان ومن وضوح اي شئ مرئي . وهي تعني
يري ( بالعين ) يعرف , يضع في الحسبان , ينظر ( بالعين ) يخبر يفهم يقارن

G1492
εἴδω
eidō
Thayer Definition:
1) to see
1a) to perceive with the eyes
1b) to perceive by any of the senses
1c) to perceive, notice, discern, discover
1d) to see
1d1) i.e. to turn the eyes, the mind, the attention to anything
1d2) to pay attention, observe
1d3) to see about something
1d3a) i.e. to ascertain what must be done about it
1d4) to inspect, examine
1d5) to look at, behold
1e) to experience any state or condition
1f) to see, i.e. have an interview with, to visit
2) to know
2a) to know of anything
2b) to know, i.e. get knowledge of, understand, perceive
2b1) of any fact
2b2) the force and meaning of something which has definite meaning
2b3) to know how, to be skilled in
2c) to have regard for one, cherish, pay attention to (1Th_5:12)

يري ( وهذا معناها الاساسي ) اي يري بالعين او باي حاسه من الحواس الخمس يكتشف بالنظر يحرك العين ويري ينتبه للرؤيه والملاحظه يري شئ مادي يختبر بالعين يري بالنظر يختبر الحاله يزور

يعرف معرفه تفهم حقيقه يشرح معني يكتسب مهاره ينتبه

فمعني ( لا يعلم ) ليست جهل ولكن عدم الاخبار وعدم القدره علي شرح شئ لادراكه بالحواس الخمسه واختباره بطريقه ملموسه او شرح لمعرفه حقيقيه

وهي اتت 669 مره في العهد الجديد

188 بمعني رائ بالعين ( بالماضي ) و 78 مره يري بالعين ( الحاضر ) 34 يري باستمرار 15 رائ وانتبه 5 ينتبه

178 بمعني يعرف كل المعرفه بطريقه شرحية ملموسه 38 + 22 يعلم باستمرار 27+15 علم في الماضي

9 أخبر وقال 7 يقول

3 يبصر 3 مبصر

وبعض المعاني الاخري

فهل يستطيع احد ان يجاوبني ويقول لي كيف اري يوم الدينونه بعيني البشريه وكيف اشرح معناه واخبر بتفاصيله بطريقه ملموسه او يقارنها بشئ اخر ؟ هل يستطيع انسان ان يستوعب شئ غير محدود ؟ فهل يستطيع التلاميذ ان يفهموا الاشياء الغير محدوده لو شرحها لهم المسيح ؟ اعتقد استطيع ان اقول لا

وهذه نقطه  لغويه مهمة



اما كلمة معرفه التي تعني معرفه فقط و التي لا تعني وصف شئ حسي يري بالعين فهي كلمه مختلفه تماما

G1108
γνῶσις
gnōsis
gno'-sis
From G1097; knowing (the act), that is, (by implication) knowledge: - knowledge, science.

يعرف معرفه علم ( واتت 29 مره )

والكلمه لها مشتقات مثل

G1110
γνωστός
gnōstos
gnoce-tos'
From G1097; well known: - acquaintance, (which may be) known, notable.

بمعني معرفة عامة ( واتت 15 مره في العهد الجديد )

فالمسيح قال لايعلم ( ايدو ) بمعني لا يقدر ان يصف بشئ حسي يري بالعين ولكنه لم يقل انه لا يعلم ( جنوسيس او جنوستوس ) اي يجهل لانه بالطبع لا يجهل

لذلك المسيح اعلن انه يعلم المعرفه الحقيقيه


​


----------



## e-Sword (17 أغسطس 2012)

سلام المسيح ملك السلام 
سلام المسيح الذى تجثو لة كل ركبة ممن فى السماء ومن على الارض و من تحت الارض يكون مع الجميع 


اقتباس


وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا

 ينفع الرب يبقى مقترن بيه صفة نقص " محتاج لشئ "

انتهى الاقتباس

قول الرب محتاج إليهما= هذه تشير لأن الله يريد أن الجميع يخلصون (يهوداً وأمم). ولاحظ أنه لم يقول ربك محتاج أو ربنا محتاج بل الرب محتاج فهو رب البشرية كلها، وأتى من أجل كل البشرية. وهو هنا يتطلع إلى البشرية ليس في تعالي بل كمن هو محتاج إلى الجميع، يطلب قلوبنا مسكناً له وحياتنا مركبة سماوية تحمله.

طلب السيِّد من تلميذيه أن يقولا لصاحب الأتان والجحش: "الرب محتاج إليهما". لانة إنه يتطلّع إلى البشريّة كلها لا كمن يتعالى عليها، بل كمن هو محتاج إلى الجميع، يطلب قلوبنا مسكنًا له، وحياتنا مركَّبة سماويّة تحمله. 

لاحظ القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيِّد لم يطلب منهما أن يقولا: "ربَّك محتاج إليهما"، ولا أن يقولا "ربّنا محتاج إليهما"، بل قال "الرب"، وذلك [لكي يُدركون أنه رب البشريّة كلها، حتى الخطاة منتمون إليه، وإن كانوا بكامل حرّيتهم قد اِنتموا إلى الشيطان[13].] 

والعجيب أن صاحب الأتان والجحش لم يجادلهما بل سلَّم بملكِه للسيِّد، وكما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إن كان الذي لم يعرف المسيح خضع له، فكم بالأحرى يليق بتلاميذه أن يقدّموا له كل شيء[14].]


وانظر كيف كان اتضاع المسيح الذى يقول إنه محتاج لهما، مع أنه هو خالق كل شىء! وهكذا يُظهر احتياجه لنفوس أولاده، لترجع إليه فتحيا معه.
إنه واهب كل العطايا وكامل فى ذاته، ولكن حبه واتضاعه، هما اللذان يجعلانه يطلب.

و السؤال هنا لكل مسلم و لكل انسان باحث عن الحق لماذا لم يجادلهما صاحب الاتان و الجحش؟؟؟؟

الاجابة ستعرفونها بعد قليل و لكن لكى اروى عطشكم بسب كلمة ((  الرب  ))




​


----------



## e-Sword (17 أغسطس 2012)

اقتباس 

•    ملاحظة من الواد الفتك كلمة الرب هنا النصارى الوحشيين حرفوا ترجمة كلمة " كريوس " اليونانية للرب فى العربية علشان يقولوا ان يسوع اله لكن الحقيقة انها المفروض تترجم مجرد سيد ليهم بيسمولعه وبيتبعوه 


انتهى الاقتباس





 بكل بساطة سوف اثبت ان المسيح قال انا اللة حرفيا و ان لقب كيريوس تعنى الرب
 


[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.21.3][وان قال لكما احد شيئا فقولا الرب محتاج اليهما.فللوقت يرسلهما.]


[مشتركة][Mt.21.3][وإن قال لكما أحد شيئا، فأجيبا: ((السيد محتاج إليهما، وسيعيدهما في الحال)).]


[المبسطة][Mt.21.3][ وإن قال أحد لكما شيئا، قولا له: الرب يحتاج إليهما، وسيعيدهما قريبا. ]


[يسوعية][Mt.21.3][ فإن قال لكما قائل شيئا، فأجيبا: ((الرب محتاج إليهما ))، فيرسلهما لوقته )). ]


[حياة][Mt.21.3][ فإن اعترضكما أحد، قولا: الرب بحاجة إليهما. وفي الحال يرسلهما».]


[سارة][Mt.21.3][ وإن قال لكما أحد شيئا، فأجيبا: ((السيد محتاج إليهما، وسيعيدهما في الحال)).]


[شريف][Mt.21.3][ وإن قال لكما أحد أي شيء، فقولا: السيد محتاج لهما، وسيرجعهما."]


[كاتوليكية][Mt.21.3][فإن قال لكما قائل شيئا، فأجيبا: الرب محتاج إليهما ، فيرسلهما لوقته .]


[بـــولســــية][Mt.21.3][وإن قال أحد لكما شيئا، فقولا: "الرب يحتاج إليهما، وسيردهما سريعا".]


[WEB][Mt.21.3][And if any one say anything to you, ye shall say, The Lord has need of them, and straightway he will send them.]



[KJV][Mt.21.3][And if any man say ought unto you, ye shall say, The Lord hath need of them; and straightway he will send them.]



[ASV][Mt.21.3][And if any one say aught unto you, ye shall say, The Lord hath need of them; and straightway he will send them.]




[YL][Mt.21.3][and if any one may say anything to you, ye shall say, that the lord hath need of them, and immediately he will send them.' ]



[AMP][Mt.21.3][If anyone says anything to you, you shall reply, The Lord needs them, and he will let them go without delay.]



[Message][Mt.21.3][If anyone asks what you're doing, say, 'The Master needs them!' He will send them with you." ]



[NIV][Mt.21.3][If anyone says anything to you, tell him that the Lord needs them, and he will send them right away.]


[NKJV][Mt.21.3][And if any man say ought unto you, ye shall say, The Lord hath need of them; and straightway he will send them. ]



[NLT][Mt.21.3][If anyone asks what you are doing, just say, 'The Lord needs them,' and he will immediately send them." ]



[DarbyEn][Mt.21.3][ And if anyone says anything to you, you will say, The Lord has need of them; and straight away he will send them.]


[BBE][Mt.21.3][ And if anyone says anything to you, you will say, The Lord has need of them; and straight away he will send them.]



[NRSV][Mt.21.3][ If anyone says anything to you, just say this, "The Lord needs them.' And he will send them immediately.  "]


[CEV][Mt.21.3][ If anyone asks why you are doing that, just say, 'The Lord needs them.' Right away he will let you have the donkeys." ]


[RSV][Mt.21.3][ If any one says anything to you, you shall say, 'The Lord has need of them,' and he will send them immediately."]



[EMT][Mt.21.3][ And if anyone asks you anything, you shall say, 'The Lord has need of them,' and immediately he sends them." ]



[Douay][Mt.21.3][And if any man shall say anything to you, say ye, that the Lord hath need of them: and forthwith he will let them go.]


[VW][Mt.21.3][And if anyone says anything to you, you shall say, The Lord has need of them, and immediately he will send them.           ]





[CPDV][Mt.21.3][And if anyone will have said anything to you, say that the Lord has need of them. And he will promptly dismiss them.”]



[HSCB][Mt.21.3][If anyone says anything to you, you should say that the Lord needs them, and immediately he will send them.”           ]


[WebSter][Mt.21.3][And if any [man  shall say aught to you, ye shall say, The Lord hath need of them; and immediately he will send them.          ] 

[ABP][Mt.21.3][και εάν τις υμίν είπη τι ερείτε ότι ο κύριος αυτών χρείαν έχει ευθέως δε αποστελλεί αυτούς                ]



اذا اثبتا ان الكلمة المستخدمة هنا هى كلمة   (( the lord ))  دعونا نقارن تلك الكلمة التى اتتت فى اماكن اخرى  و الاستنتاج للقارئ


[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.7.21][ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات.بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات.]


[مشتركة][Mt.7.21][((ما كل من يقول لي: يا رب، يا رب! يدخل ملكوت السماوات، بل من يعمل بمشيئة أبـي الذي في السماوات.]



[المبسطة][Mt.7.21][ ليس كل من يقول لي: ’يا رب، يا رب،‘ يدخل ملكوت السموات، بل من يعمل مشيئة أبي الذي في السماء. ]


[يسوعية][Mt.7.21][ ((ليس من يقول لي ((يا رب، يا رب ))يدخل ملكوت السموات، بل من يعمل بمشيئة أبي الذي في السموات. ]


[حياة][Mt.7.21][ ليس كل من يقول لي: يارب، يارب! يدخل ملكوت السماوات، بل من يعمل بإرادة أبي الذي في السماوات.]



[سارة][Mt.7.21][ ((ما كل من يقول لي: يا رب، يا رب! يدخل ملكوت السماوات، بل من يعمل بمشيئة أبـي الذي في السماوات. ]


[شريف][Mt.7.21][ "ليس كل من يقول لي: يا سيدي! يا سيدي! يدخل مملكة الله، بل من يعمل إرادة أبي الذي في السماء.]


[كاتوليكية][Mt.7.21][ليس من يقول لي يا رب، يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات، بل من يعمل بمشيئة أبي الذي في السموات.]



[بـــولســــية][Mt.7.21]["ليس كل من يقول لي: يا رب، يا رب! يدخل ملكوت السماوات؛ بل الذي يعمل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات.]



[WEB][Mt.7.21][Not every one who says to me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of the heavens, but he that does the will of my Father who is in the heavens.]


[KJV][Mt.7.21][Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.]



[ASV][Mt.7.21][Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father who is in heaven.]



[YL][Mt.7.21][`Not every one who is saying to me Lord, lord, shall come into the reign of the heavens; but he who is doing the will of my Father who is in the heavens. ]



[AMP][Mt.7.21][Not everyone who says to Me, Lord, Lord, will enter the kingdom of heaven, but he who does the will of My Father Who is in heaven.]




[Message][Mt.7.21]["Knowing the correct password-saying 'Master, Master,' for instance-isn't going to get you anywhere with me. What is required is serious obedience-doing what my Father wills. ]



[NIV][Mt.7.21][Not everyone who says to me, `Lord, Lord,’ will enter the kingdom of heaven, but only he who does the will of my Father who is in heaven.]



[NKJV][Mt.7.21][Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven. ]


[NLT][Mt.7.21]["Not all people who sound religious are really godly. They may refer to me as 'Lord,' but they still won't enter the Kingdom of Heaven. The decisive issue is whether they obey my Father in heaven. ]


[DarbyEn][Mt.7.21][ Not everyone who says to me, Lord, Lord, will go into the kingdom of heaven; but he who does the pleasure of my Father in heaven.]



[BBE][Mt.7.21][ Not everyone who says to me, Lord, Lord, will go into the kingdom of heaven; but he who does the pleasure of my Father in heaven.]


[NRSV][Mt.7.21][ "Not everyone who says to me, "Lord, Lord,' will enter the kingdom of heaven, but only the one who does the will of my Father in heaven.]


[CEV][Mt.7.21][ Not everyone who calls me their Lord will get into the kingdom of heaven. Only the ones who obey my Father in heaven will get in. ]



[RSV][Mt.7.21][ "Not every one who says to me, 'Lord, Lord,' shall enter the kingdom of heaven, but he who does the will of my Father who is in heaven.]


[EMT][Mt.7.21][ "Not everyone who says to Me, 'Lord, Lord,' will enter the kingdom of heaven, but he who does the will of My Father who is in heaven. ]


[VW][Mt.7.21][Not everyone who says to Me, Lord, Lord, will enter the kingdom of Heaven, but he who does the will of My Father in Heaven.           ]





[CPDV][Mt.7.21][Not all who say to me, ‘Lord, Lord,’ will enter into the kingdom of heaven. But whoever does the will of my Father, who is in heaven, the same shall enter into the kingdom of heaven.]



[HSCB][Mt.7.21][“Not everyone who says to Me, ‘Lord, Lord! ’ will enter the kingdom of heaven, but only the one who does the will of My Father in heaven.           ]


[EBR][Mt.7.21][Not every one that saith unto me, Lord! Lord! shall enter into the kingdom of the heavens,--but he that doeth the will of my Father who is in the heavens.           ]


[Geneva][Mt.7.21][Not euery one that sayeth vnto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdome of heauen, but he that doeth my Fathers will which is in heauen.          ]


[WebSter][Mt.7.21][Not every one that saith to me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father who is in heaven.           ]



[ABP][Mt.7.21][ου πας ο λέγων μοι κύριε κύριε εισελεύσεται εις την βασιλείαν των ουρανών αλλ΄ ο ποιών το θέλημα του πατρός μου του εν ουρανοίς                ]



يارب يارب   ( يساوى لقب الهي و هذا يطلقه علي الرب لفظيا )

MAT-7-21: ܠܐ ܗܘܐ ܟܠ ܕܐܡܪ ܠܝ ܡܪܝ ܡܪܝ ܥܐܠ ܠܡܠܟܘܬܐ ܕܫܡܝܐ ܐܠܐ ܡܢ ܕܥܒܕ ܨܒܝܢܗ ܕܐܒܝ ܕܒܫܡܝܐ ܀


تساوى

كيريوس كيريوس

 οὐ πᾶς ὁ λέγων μοι, κύριε κύριε, εἰσελεύσεται εἰς τὴν βασιλείαν τῶν οὐρανῶν, ἀλλ᾽ ὁ ποιῶν τὸ θέλημα τοῦ πατρός μου τοῦ ἐν τοῖς οὐρανοῖς

تساوى 

لورد لورد

Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.




صاحب العقل اذا يفطن ان المسيح عندما قال انة محتاج اليهما قالها بلفظ انة الرب و ليس بمعنى المعلم كمل يدعى المسلمون الاحباء  و لذلك لم يجادل صاحب الاتان و الجحش


و لتاكد كلامى تفضلوا ايضا 


[فــــانـــدايك][Mk.12.29][فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد.]


[مشتركة][Mk.12.29][فأجاب يسوع: ((الوصية الأولى هي: إسمع يا إسرائيل، الرب إلهنا هو الرب الأحد.]


[المبسطة][Mk.12.29][ أجابه يسوع: الأعظم هي هذه: اسمع يا إسرائيل، الرب إلهنا هو الرب الوحيد، ]



[يسوعية][Mk.12.29][ فأجاب يسوع(( الوصية الأولى هي: ((اسمع يا إسرائيل: إن الرب إلهنا هو الرب الأحد. ]



[حياة][Mk.12.29][ فأجابه يسوع: «أولى الوصايا جميعا هي: اسمع ياإسرائيل، الرب إلهنا رب واحد]



[سارة][Mk.12.29][ فأجاب يسوع: ((الوصية الأولى هي: إسمع يا إسرائيل، الرب إلهنا هو الرب الأحد. ]


[شريف][Mk.12.29][ فأجاب عيسـى: "أهم وصية هي: اسمع يا شعبي، المولى إلهنا هو الله الأحد.]



[كاتوليكية][Mk.12.29][فأجاب يسوع الوصية الأولى هي: اسمع يا إسرائيل: إن الرب إلهنا هو الرب الأحد.]



[WEB][Mk.12.29][And Jesus answered him, [The] first commandment of all [is], Hear, Israel: the Lord our God is one Lord;]



[KJV][Mk.12.29][And Jesus answered him, The first of all the commandments is, Hear, O Israel; The Lord our God is one Lord:]



[ASV][Mk.12.29][Jesus answered, The first is, Hear, O Israel; The Lord our God, the Lord is one:]




[YL][Mk.12.29][and Jesus answered him -- `The first of all the commands `is', Hear, O Israel, the Lord is our God, the Lord is one;]



[AMP][Mk.12.29][Jesus answered, The first and principal one of all commands is: Hear, O Israel, The Lord our God is one Lord;]


[NIV][Mk.12.29][The most important one, answered Jesus, is this: `Hear, O Israel, the Lord our God, the Lord is one. [Or the Lord our God is one Lord]]



[NKJV][Mk.12.29][And Jesus answered him, The first of all the commandments is, Hear, O Israel; The Lord our God is one Lord: ]




[NLT][Mk.12.29][Jesus replied, "The most important commandment is this: 'Hear, O Israel! The Lord our God is the one and only Lord. ]



[DarbyEn][Mk.12.29][ Jesus said in answer, The first is, Give ear, O Israel: The Lord our God is one Lord;]


[BBE][Mk.12.29][ Jesus said in answer, The first is, Give ear, O Israel: The Lord our God is one Lord;]



[NRSV][Mk.12.29][ Jesus answered, "The first is, "Hear, O Israel: the Lord our God, the Lord is one;]



[CEV][Mk.12.29][ Jesus answered, "The most important one says: 'People of Israel, you have only one Lord and God. ]



[RSV][Mk.12.29][ Jesus answered, "The first is, 'Hear, O Israel: The Lord our God, the Lord is one;]



[EMT][Mk.12.29][ Jesus answered him, "The first of all the commandments is: 'Hear, O Israel, the LORD our God is one LORD. ]


[Douay][Mk.12.29][And Jesus answered him: The first commandment of all is, Hear, O Israel: the Lord thy God is one God.]



[CPDV][Mk.12.29][And Jesus answered him: “For the first commandment of all is this: ‘Listen, O Israel. The Lord your God is one God.]



[HSCB][Mk.12.29][“This is the most important,” Jesus answered: Listen, Israel! The Lord our God, the Lord is One.           ]




[Geneva][Mk.12.29][Iesus answered him, The first of all the commandements is, Heare, Israel, The Lord our God is the onely Lord.          ]



[WebSter][Mk.12.29][And Jesus answered him, The first of all the commandments [is , Hear, O Israel; The Lord our God is one Lord.          ]


[ABP][Mk.12.29][ο δε Ιησούς απεκρίθη αυτώ ότι πρώτη πασών των εντολών άκουε Ισραήλ κύριος ο θεός ημών κύριος εις εστί                ]

​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 أغسطس 2012)

> *
> فى الاول اتكلم عن حادثة دخول ربنا يسوع المسيح لاورشليم وبعت بعض تلاميذه علشان يجيبوا له الجحش اللى هيدخل اليه اورشليم
> 
> **وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا
> ...


*
لكل سائل رد ولكل تائه درب وللمسيحيين مخلصٌ ورب...

ادخل في الموضوع مباشرةً:

احد هذه الاراء يقول العالم كلارك "هي ان يُظهر المسيح مدى تواضعه وليُظهر لنا كم بغيض هو الكبرياء في عيني الله، لكن في تواضعه يعطينا دائماً دليلاً على مدى عظمة قوته، لكي يؤمن الجميع بلاهوته" 

The Lord (the proprietor of all things) hath need of them]  Jesus is continually humbling himself, to show us how odious pride is in the sight of God: but in his humility he is ever giving proofs of his almighty power, that the belief of his divinity may be established.

Clarke, A. (1999). Clarke's Commentary: Matthew (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries (Mt 21:3). Albany, OR: Ages Software.

الرأي الثاني: ياتي من العالم كارسون اذ يقول:

"رب قد تعني مالك - في كل من مرقس ولوقا - لكن في هذه الحالة فأن اجابة التلاميذ ستكون غير صادقة، ما لم يكن يسوع هو المالك الحقيقي لهذه الحيوانات وهذا غير وارد اطلاقاً، لكن الارجح هو ان اللقب يرمز الى "يهوه" - فالحاجة اذاً لخدمة يهوه"

“Lord” (also Mark-Luke) might mean “owner”; but then the disciples’ response would be untrue, unless Jesus owned the animals, which is extremely unlikely. The title might refer to Yahweh—the animals are needed in Yahweh’s service.

Carson, D. A. (1984). Matthew. In F. E. Gaebelein (Ed.), The Expositor's Bible Commentary, Volume 8: Matthew, Mark, Luke (F. E. Gaebelein, Ed.) (437). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan Publishing House.


بالاضافة ايضاً الى البعد الروحي الاكبر الذي لا يفهمه سوى المسيحي الصحيح في هذه المسألة وهو تحقيق النبؤة التي تنبأ بها زكريا في اصحاح 9 

هذا بالاضافة الى الاراء الكثيرة التي تدحض ما تقدم به السادة المشككون في ان هناك "حاجة لله" بل هي "تسخير لله" والفرق شاسع.

يتبع في الرد على المسائل الاخرى.

تحياتي
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 أغسطس 2012)

> *السؤال التانى انه موضوع العيد انه قال مش هيطلع العيد وطلع فى الاخر
> يبقى كذب ؟؟؟
> 
> **اِصْعَدُوا أَنْتُمْ إِلَى هذَا الْعِيدِ. أَنَا لَسْتُ أَصْعَدُ بَعْدُ إِلَى هذَا الْعِيدِ، لأَنَّ وَقْتِي لَمْ يُكْمَلْ بَعْدُ** وَلَمَّا كَانَ إِخْوَتُهُ قَدْ صَعِدُوا، حِينَئِذٍ  صَعِدَ هُوَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْعِيدِ، لاَ ظَاهِرًا بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ فِي  الْخَفَاءِ.*





*العالم والفوورد يقول:

"النص يتوضح جلياً في الاية رقم 10 - العديد من النسخ اليونانية قد حذفت منها كلمة "بعد" واعتبرت قراءة صعبة لهذا النص في النسخ الاصلية، ولو قال يسوع بأنه غير صاعد الى العيد، لكان قد كذب، لانه صعد حسب اية 10 - كلا فهو كان يقصد انه لن يصعد الى العيد في الوقت الذي حددوه هم وبأقتراحهم هم، لكنه بقي في الجليل يكمل الخدمة التي اعطاه له الآب.

والصعود لها معنيين الاول جغرافي "صعوداً الى اورشليم" والاخر لاهوتي " وهي عودته الى الاب" 

is clearly the thought in light of verse 10. However, most Greek editions of the New Testament omit the word “yet,” because it is considered a difficult reading, but it is more likely in the original. If Jesus said, “I am not going up to the Feast,” was He lying since He did go to the Feast? (v. 10) No, He simply meant that He was not going up to the Feast “right then,” as they suggested. Jesus then for a time stayed in Galilee, doing the tasks of ministry which the Father had ordained.
“Going up” may have a geographical meaning (since Jerusalem is in the hills) as well as a theological meaning (going back to the Father).

Walvoord, J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas Theological Seminary. (1983-c1985). The Bible knowledge commentary : An exposition of the ******ures (2:299). Wheaton, IL: Victor Books.


مسألة محسومة برأيي ...ولا تحتاج فقيه مسلم كي يفتي فيها! 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 أغسطس 2012)

*سؤاله الثالث لم افهمه بصراحة! فهو شائك ومتشعب ....هل يمكن توضيح اكثر كي نبسط الامور! 

تحياتي
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أغسطس 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *سؤاله الثالث لم افهمه بصراحة! فهو شائك ومتشعب ....هل يمكن توضيح اكثر كي نبسط الامور!
> 
> تحياتي
> *



المقصد هو كالتالي:

من منكم يبكتني على *خطية*؟
من منكم يبكتني على *حطأ*؟

الأولى - في راي التاعب - ستعني أن المسيح يتحداهم أن يجدوا له خطية، وهذا سؤال استنكاري غرضه إثبات ان المسيح "بلا خطية"، ولذلك فهو يرفض هذه الكلمة (خطية).

والثانية هى من يجادل لأجل إثباتها، أي أن المسيح يتكلم عن أنه لم يخطيء error ، mistake ...إلخ، في كلامه وبالتالي فهذا ليس دليل ألوهية يا نصارى!


----------



## e-Sword (18 أغسطس 2012)

اقتباس

السؤال التانى انه موضوع العيد انه قال مش هيطلع العيد وطلع فى الاخر
يبقى كذب ؟؟؟

اِصْعَدُوا أَنْتُمْ إِلَى هذَا الْعِيدِ. أَنَا لَسْتُ أَصْعَدُ بَعْدُ إِلَى هذَا الْعِيدِ، لأَنَّ وَقْتِي لَمْ يُكْمَلْ بَعْدُ
وَلَمَّا كَانَ إِخْوَتُهُ قَدْ صَعِدُوا، حِينَئِذٍ صَعِدَ هُوَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْعِيدِ، لاَ ظَاهِرًا بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ فِي الْخَفَاءِ.

انتهى الاقتباس



الرد بكل سهولة 

اولا الاستاذ المسلم قد اخطأ خطأ فادح لان السيد المسيح لم يقل انة لن يصعد مطلقا  بل قال انة لن يصعد بعد الى هذا العيد يعنى بالبلدى انة هيروح بعد تلاميذة و هذا ليس معناة انة لن يذهب 

و عجبى هل يدرى الاستاذ الحبيب المسلم اساسيات اللغة العربية او حتى معنى الالفاظ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لم يرد المسيح أن يصعد معهم لأن هدفهم أن يظهر المسيح في مجده ويعلن عن ملكه. والمسيح يقول لإخوته إصعدوا أنتم لتحتفلوا بالعيد كما تريدوا أنا لا أصعد بعد= أي أنا لا أصعد الآن معكم فهو صعد بعدهم لكن لا ليُعَيِّدْ مثلهم أو ليظهر نفسه كما يريدوا بل صعد في الخفاء فهو لا يستعرض قوته ولا يريد إثارة اليهود فوقت الصليب لم يأتي بعد ولاحظ دقة المسيح فهو لم يقل أنا لن أصعد بل أنا لا أصعد بعد= أي لن أصعد الآن. وهو لا يريد الإثارة وسط الرؤساء خصوصاً أن الصعود لأورشليم كان يصاحبه غناء وتهليل في مواكب وهم مع الجليليين الذين يذكرون معجزة الخمس خبزات سيصنعوا ثورة في دخوله لأورشليم وهذا ما لا يريده. وهو أراد أن يصعد ليكمل رسالته أولاً ثم يقدم نفسه ذبيحة. والمسيح لم يصعد مباشرة إلى أورشليم بل جاء أولاً إلى تخوم اليهودية (مت1:19+ مر1:10) أي مرّ على إقليم بيرية. وهذا يوضح قصد الرب أنه لن يصعد إلى أورشليم مباشرة. وبعد بيرية ذهب إلى تخوم اليهودية ثم ذهب لأورشليم. ولما أرادوا أن يمسكوه ذهب ثانية إلى عبر الأردن (يو39:10،40). ثم في نهاية رحلته حطّ الرحال في بيت عنيا لزيارة لعازر ومريم ومرثا (لو38:10،39) ومن قرية بيت عنيا دخل إلى أورشليم في منتصف العيد. السيد بإنفصاله عن إخوته في صعودهم للعيد أراد أن يُظهر أن مفاهيمه غير مفاهيمهم وطرقه غير طرقهم. وكان إنفصاله في الزمن وخط سير الرحلة. وقتي لم يكمل بعد= أي وقت الصليب لم يأتي. فلا أريد إثارة الآن.


عالج القديس أغسطينوس ما يُثار من البعض، لأن السيد المسيح قال لاخوته أنه لا يصعد إلى العيد وتركهم يذهبون دونه إلى أورشليم، لكنه عاد فذهب. يوضح القديس بأن السيد لم يقل أنه لا يصعد إلى العيد وإنما "اليوم". لما كان العيد يحتفل به إلى أيامٍ كثيرةٍ، بقى في الجليل ذلك اليوم ثم صعد إلى أورشليم بعد ذلك. أما غاية ذلك فهو أن اخوته لم يطلبوا أن يذهب معهم في صحبة مشتركة، بل أن يصعد هو أولاً. لكنه كما يقول القديس ظهر كإنسانٍ ضعيفٍ يهرب من المقاومين كما هرب إلى مصر من وجه هيرودس. هكذا تركهم يصعدون إلى أورشليم، وبعد ذلك صعد هو في يومٍٍ تالٍ. يرى القديس أغسطينوس أن السيد المسيح صعد في منتصف العيد بعد أيام كثيرة[11].



قول السيد المسيح "بعد" يشير إلي رفضه الصعود معهم في تلك اللحظات، وليس الرفض النهائي للصعود للعيد. واضح أن السيد المسيح بحديثه معهم يفصل بين فكرهم في الصعود للعيد وفكره هو. فهم يذهبون للمشاركة الشكلية في أفراح العيد والالتقاء مع الأقرباء والأصدقاء، وقد وجدوا في العيد مجالاً خصبًا لصعود السيد كي يبرز أعماله للشعب. أما هو فيصعد إلي العيد لتقديم نفسه ذبيحة فصح عن العالم. لهذا أراد أن يصعد بمفرده ليعزل مفاهيمهم عن مفاهيمه.
 هذا وصعودهم كجماعة يكون علنيًا يرافقه التسابيح مع الزمر وأغصان النخيل، أما هو فيصعد كمن في الخفاء ليحقق رسالة مستترة لم يكن العالم قادرًا أن يدركها.
أخيرا فقد صعدوا هم إلي أورشليم مباشرة، أما هو فقد انتقل إلي الجليل وجاء إلي تخوم الهيودية من عبر الأردن (مت 19: 1؛ مر 10:1)، وفي نهاية رحلته ذهب إلي قرية ببت عنيا بجوار أورشليم لزيارة لعازر وأختيه (لو 10: 38-39)، ومن هناك دخل أورشليم في منتصف العيد. هكذا كان خط سيره مختلفًا تمامًا عن خط سير أقربائه


وقتى لم يحضر بعد": تحتمل معنيان؛ الأول: هو ما يختص بوقت صلبه وفدائه وتقديم نفسه ذبيحة من أجل العالم. والثانى: سوف أصعد، ولكن ليس الآن. فالصعود العلنى مع حالة الترقب، يهيج حسد الرؤساء، فيطلبونه للموت قبل الوقت المعيّن، والذى حدده الله نفسه. وهذا المعنى يوافق سياق الأحداث فى الأصحاح نفسه (ع10، ع14) فى صعوده لأورشليم خافيا نفسه، ثم كلامه فى الهيكل.


معنى قوله: "لا ظاهراً بل كأنه في الخفاء".  لقد اختار المسيح أن يصعد – والصعود هنا جغرافي – إلى أورشليم, مستتراً في هذه المرة, لكي يتحاشى اثارة عواطف الجماهير الهائجة, الغير المهذبة, مخافة أن يجعلوه ملكاً أرضياً, فيفسدوا عليه رسالته, ولكي يمنع الاحتكاك برؤساء الكهنة الذين جعلوا من قلوبهم مستودعاً للمفرقعات التي كانت تنتظر أقل شرر فتلتهب. "لا ظاهراً بل كأنه في "الخفاء" – ليقدم للمعيدين شهادة هادئة كالنسيم, قوية كأشعة الشمس

​


----------



## e-Sword (18 أغسطس 2012)

و لكى يكون الرد كاملا 

هذا ردا يوضح اصالة العدد و أصالة كلمة بعد و الرد على جميع الشبهات المتعلقة بهذا العدد

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10542






​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 أغسطس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> المقصد هو كالتالي:
> 
> من منكم يبكتني على *خطية*؟
> من منكم يبكتني على *حطأ*؟
> ...




*اشكرك اخي الحبيب للتوضيح ...

المشكلة ليست في الكلمة ...المشكلة في التشكيك ...وما الضير في ان يشكك شخصاً ما بطبيعة الحالة بكلمة غير مفهومة في الانجيل المقدس ...هذا في حال ان يكون هذا الشخص باحثاً اميناً في جميع المصادر كي يستطيع معالجة اخطاءة اذا ما وقع فيها...

ما علينا ...سأورد التفاسير المهمة لهذا النص وخاصة كلمة "خطيئة" وما معانيها مع محاولة ترجمة النص من الانكليزية كما يضعه لنا العلماء المسيحيين الافاضل:

يقول العالم الفورد:

"ان كلمة ἁμαρτία تعني (حصرياً) خطيئة - وليست خطأ او خداع - لان هذين الحرفين لم يستعملا في العهد الجديد بل في اليونانية القديمة - ولو كان هذا المعنى -  لقدمت في هذا النص القوي مجرد حشو فارغ وممل - لان هذا التعبير يوضح حياته التي لا خطيئة فيها، والتي كانت جلية لهم جميعاً"

ويضيف العالم ويقول:

"ان هذه الكلمات كانت أعلان لقداسته المطلقة، بالفكر، والقول، والفعل" 

ἁμαρτία here is strictly sin: not ‘error in argument,’ or ‘falsehood.’ These two latter meanings are found in classical Greek, but never in the N.T. or LXX. And besides, they would introduce in this most solemn part of our Lord’s discourse, a vapid tautology. The question is an appeal to His sinlessness of life, as evident to them all

the words amount to a declaration of His absolute sinlessness, in thought, word, and deed.

Alford, H. (2010). Alford's Greek Testament: An exegetical and critical commentary (1:798-799). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.

اما العالم روبيرتسون فهو يتحفنا بشيء اخر في سياق كلام رب المجد ويورد النص اليوناني كاملاً ويحلله:

"من منكم يبكتني على خطيئة؟ وكلمة (هاماريتا) ἁμαρτία وتعني الخطيئة بشكلها العام" 

The use of ἁμαρτια [hamartia] as in 1:29 means sin in general, not particular sins.

Robertson, A. (1997). Word Pictures in the New Testament. Vol.V c1932, Vol.VI c1933 by Sunday School Board of the Southern Baptist Convention. (Jn 8:46). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

اما التراجم .....فحدث ولا حرج عن معاني الكلمة المقصودة في النص الانجيلي المقدس:

من قاموس "فربيرج"

ἁμαρτία, ας, ἡ    sin; (1) of an act, a departure from doing what is right, equivalent to ἁμάρτημα sin, wrongdoing (1J 5.17); (2) as the moral consequence of having done something wrong sin, guilt.

Friberg, T., Friberg, B., & Miller, N. F. (2000). Vol. 4: Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament. Baker's Greek New Testament library (45). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.


اما العالم دانكر فيصف الكلمة بشكل جميل ودقيق ويقول:


"خطأ جسيم ضد الذات الإلهية"

ἁμαρτία, ίας, ἡ  serious offenses against a deity

Arndt, W., Danker, F. W., & Bauer, W. (2000). A Greek-English lexicon of the New Testament and other early Christian literature. "Based on Walter Bauer's Griechisch-deutsches Wr̲terbuch zu den Schriften des Neuen Testaments und der frhchristlichen [sic] Literatur, sixth edition, ed. Kurt Aland and Barbara Aland, with Viktor Reichmann and on previous English editions by W.F. Arndt, F.W. Gingrich, and F.W. Danker." (3rd ed.) (50). Chicago: University of Chicago Press.

اما العالم "ديفيس" في كتابه قواعد لغة العهد الجديد اليونانية للمبتدئين يقول:

ἁμαρτία, -ας, ἡ, sin
ἁμαρτωλός, -όν, sinful; as noun: a sinner

Davis, W. H. (2005). Beginner's grammar of the Greek New Testament (Revised and expanded edition) (292). Eugene, Oregon: Wipf and Stock Publishers.


اتمنى ان تكون هذه المصادر كافية لكي تعطي المعنى الحقيقي للكلمة بعيداً عن التكهنات والاستنتاجات!

تحياتي







*


----------



## e-Sword (18 أغسطس 2012)

اقتباس

نص بيستخدمه " النصارى " كتير لاثبات ان نص " من منكم يبكتنى على خطية "

دا هما كخة ووحشين المفروض ان النص بيدل على على اخطاء فى كلامه مش خطايا ليه

يعنى يقصد يقول " من من منكم يبكتنى على خطأ "

فالمقصود fault خطا مش sin معصية 


انتهى الاقتباس


اولا دعونا نرى التراجم 

[فــــانـــدايك][Jn.8.46][من منكم يبكّتني على خطية.فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي.]


[مشتركة][Jn.8.46][فمن منكم يقدر أن يثبت علي خطيئة؟ وإذا كنت أقول الحق، فلماذا لا تصدقوني؟]


[المبسطة][Jn.8.46][ من منكم يستطيع أن يثبت علي خطية واحدة؟ فما دمت أقول الصدق، لماذا ترفضون أن تصدقوني؟ ]


[يسوعية][Jn.8.46][ من منكم يثبت علي خطيئة؟ فإذا كنت أقول الحق فلماذا لا تؤمنون بي؟ ]


[حياة][Jn.8.46][ من منكم يثبت علي خطيئة؟ فما دمت أقول الحق، فلماذا لا تصدقونني؟]

[سارة][Jn.8.46][ فمن منكم يقدر أن يثبت علي خطيئة؟ وإذا كنت أقول الحق، فلماذا لا تصدقوني؟ ]


[شريف][Jn.8.46][ من منكم يقدر أن يثبت أني ارتكبت خطيئة؟ إن كنت أقول الحق، فلماذا لا تؤمنون بي؟]


[كاتوليكية][Jn.8.46][من منكم يثبت علي خطيئة؟ فإذا كنت أقول الحق فلماذا لا تؤمنون بي؟]


[بـــولســــية][Jn.8.46][من منكم يثبت علي خطيئة؟.. فإن كنت أقول الحق فلم لا تصدقوني؟]


اذا كل التراجم قالت خطيئة و ليست خطأ



ناتى الى التراجم الاجنبية 


[WEB][Jn.8.46][Which of you convinces me of sin? If I speak truth, why do ye not believe me?]


[KJV][Jn.8.46][Which of you convinceth me of sin? And if I say the truth, why do ye not believe me?]


[ASV][Jn.8.46][Which of you convicteth me of sin? If I say truth, why do ye not believe me?]


[YL][Jn.8.46][Who of you doth convict me of sin? and if I speak truth, wherefore do ye not believe me? ]


[AMP][Jn.8.46][Who of you convicts Me of wrongdoing or finds Me guilty of sin? Then if I speak truth, why do you not believe Me [trust Me, rely on, and adhere to Me]?]


[Message][Jn.8.46][Can any one of you convict me of a single misleading word, a single sinful act? But if I'm telling the truth, why don't you believe me? ]

و نلاحظ فى هذة الترجمة المهمة  انها ايضا قالت a single misleading word, a single sinful act        
   اى انها عصمت السيد المسيح من كل ناحية  

نكمل

[NIV][Jn.8.46][Can any of you prove me guilty of sin? If I am telling the truth, why don’t you believe me?]


[NKJV][Jn.8.46][Which of you convinceth me of sin? And if I say the truth, why do ye not believe me? ]


[NLT][Jn.8.46][Which of you can truthfully accuse me of sin? And since I am telling you the truth, why don't you believe me? ]


[DarbyEn][Jn.8.46][ Which of you is able truly to say that I am a sinner? If I say what is true, why have you no belief in me?]


[BBE][Jn.8.46][ Which of you is able truly to say that I am a sinner? If I say what is true, why have you no belief in me?]


[NRSV][Jn.8.46][ Which of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me?]


[CEV][Jn.8.46][ Can any of you accuse me of sin? If you cannot, why won't you have faith in me? After all, I am telling you the truth. ]



[RSV][Jn.8.46][ Which of you convicts me of sin? If I tell the truth, why do you not believe me?]



[EMT][Jn.8.46][ Which of you convicts Me of sin? And if I tell the truth, why do you not believe Me? ]


[Douay][Jn.8.46][Which of you shall convince me of sin? If I say the truth to you, why do you not believe me?]


[VW][Jn.8.46][Which of you convicts Me of sin? And if I tell the truth, why do you not believe Me?           ]



[CPDV][Jn.8.46][Which of you can convict me of sin? If I speak the truth to you, why do you not believe me?]


[HSCB][Jn.8.46][Who among you can convict Me of sin? If I tell the truth, why don’t you believe Me?           ]



[Geneva][Jn.8.46][Which of you can rebuke me of sinne? and if I say the trueth, why do ye not beleeue me?          ]



[WebSter][Jn.8.46][Which of you convicteth me of sin? And if I speak the truth, why do ye not believe me?           ]



[ABP][Jn.8.46][τις εξ υμών ελέγχει με περί αμαρτίας ει δε αλήθειαν λέγω διατί υμείς ου πιστεύετέ μοι                ]



اذا الكلمة هنا sin 


س :::  ما معنى sin  هل هى خطيئة ام مجرد فعل خطأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ج ::: سوف اورد بعض النصوص و بعض التراجم لتوضيح معنى sin  و اتمنى من الاخوة المسلمين الاحباء الباحثين عن الحق ان يشغلوا عقلهم بعض لحظات ليعرفوا المغنى 

[فــــانـــدايك][Pt1.2.24][الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر.الذي بجلدته شفيتم.]


[مشتركة][Pt1.2.24][وهو الذي حمل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة حتى نموت عن الخطيئة فنحيا للحق. وهو الذي بجراحه شفيتم.]


[المبسطة][Pt1.2.24][ هو نفسه حمل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة، لكي نموت بالنسبة لخطايانا، ونحيا حياة البر. فبجراحه شفيتم. ]


[يسوعية][Pt1.2.24][ وهو الذي حمل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن خطايانا فنحيا للبر. وهو الذي بجراحه شفيتم.]


[حياة][Pt1.2.24][ وهو نفسه حمل خطايانا في جسده (عندما مات مصلوبا) على الخشبة، لكي نموت بالنسبة للخطايا فنحيا حياة البر. وبجراحه هو تم لكم الشفاء،]


[سارة][Pt1.2.24][ وهو الذي حمل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة حتى نموت عن الخطيئة فنحيا للحق. وهو الذي بجراحه شفيتم. ]


[شريف][Pt1.2.24][ هو حمل ذنوبنا في جسمه على الصليب، لكي نموت نحن بالنسبة للذنوب ونحيا للصلاح. بجروحه شفيتم..]



[بـــولســــية][Pt1.2.24][وقد حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر؛ "هو الذي بجراحه شفيتم".]


[WEB][Pt1.2.24][who himself bore our sins in his body on the tree, in order that, being dead to sins, we may live to righteousness: by whose stripes ye have been healed.]


[KJV][Pt1.2.24][Who his own self bare our sins in his own body on the tree, that we, being dead to sins, should live unto righteousness: by whose stripes ye were healed.]


[ASV][Pt1.2.24][who his own self bare our sins in his body upon the tree, that we, having died unto sins, might live unto righteousness; by whose stripes ye were healed.]



[YL][Pt1.2.24][who our sins himself did bear in his body, upon the tree, that to the sins having died, to the righteousness we may live; by whose stripes ye were healed, ]


[AMP][Pt1.2.24][He personally bore our sins in His [own] body on the tree [7] [as on an altar and offered Himself on it], that we might die (cease to exist) to sin and live to righteousness. By His wounds you have been healed.]


[Message][Pt1.2.24][He used his servant body to carry our sins to the Cross so we could be rid of sin, free to live the right way. His wounds became your healing. ]


[NKJV][Pt1.2.24][Who his own self bare our sins in his own body on the tree, that we, being dead to sins, should live unto righteousness: by whose stripes ye were healed. ]


[NLT][Pt1.2.24][He personally carried away our sins in his own body on the cross so we can be dead to sin and live for what is right. You have been healed by his wounds! ]



[DarbyEn][Pt1.2.24][ He took our sins on himself, giving his body to be nailed on the tree, so that we, being dead to sin, might have a new life in righteousness, and by his wounds we have been made well.]



[BBE][Pt1.2.24][ He took our sins on himself, giving his body to be nailed on the tree, so that we, being dead to sin, might have a new life in righteousness, and by his wounds we have been made well.]



[NRSV][Pt1.2.24][ He himself bore our sins in his body on the cross,  so that, free from sins, we might live for righteousness; by his wounds  you have been healed.]



[CEV][Pt1.2.24][ Christ carried the burden of our sins. He was nailed to the cross, so that we would stop sinning and start living right. By his cuts and bruises you are healed. ]



[RSV][Pt1.2.24][ He himself bore our sins in his body on the tree, that we might die to sin and live to righteousness. By his wounds you have been healed.]


[GW][Pt1.2.24][ Christ carried our sins in his body on the cross so that freed from our sins, we could live a life that has God's approval. His wounds have healed you. ]



[EMT][Pt1.2.24][ who Himself bore our sins in His body on the tree, in order that having died to sins, we might live unto righteousness--by whose stripes you were healed. ]


[Douay][Pt1.2.24][Who his own self bore our sins in his body upon the tree: that we, being dead to sins, should live to justice: by whose stripes you were healed.]



[VW][Pt1.2.24][who Himself bore our sins in His own body on the tree, that we, having died to sins, might live unto righteousness; by whose stripes you were healed.           ]



[CPDV][Pt1.2.24][He himself bore our sins in his body upon the tree, so that we, having died to sin, would live for justice. By his wounds, you have been healed.]



[WebSter][Pt1.2.24][Who himself bore our sins in his own body on the tree, that we, being dead to sins, should live to righteousness; by whose stripes ye were healed.           ]




[ABP][Pt1.2.24][ος τας αμαρτίας ημών αυτός ανήνεγκεν εν τω σώματι αυτού επί το ξύλον ίνα ταις αμαρτίαις απογενόμενοι τη δικαιοσύνη ζήσωμεν ου τω μώλωπι αυτού ιάθητε                ]




اذا معنى تبعا لهذا النص sin بمعنى خطيئة ضد الرب و ليس خطأ ضد الدولة 


و تأكيدا لكلامى تفضلوا ايضا 

[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.11.4][واغفر لنا خطايانا لاننا نحن ايضا نغفر لكل من يذنب الينا.ولا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير]


[مشتركة][Lk.11.4][واغفر لنا خطايانا،لأننا نغفر لكل من يذنب إلينا.ولا تدخلنا في التجربة))،]


[المبسطة][Lk.11.4][ واغفر لنا خطايانا، كما نغفر نحن أيضا للذين يسيئون إلينا. ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. ]


[يسوعية][Lk.11.4][ وأعفنا من خطايانا فإننا نعفي نحن أيضا كل من لنا عليه ولا تتركنا نتعرض للتجربة )). ]



[حياة][Lk.11.4][ واغفر لنا خطايانا، لأننا نحن أيضا نغفر لكل من يذنب إلينا؛ ولا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير! »]



[سارة][Lk.11.4][ واغفر لنا خطايانا، لأننا نغفر لكل من يذنب إلينا. ولا تدخلنا في التجربة))، ]


[شريف][Lk.11.4][ واغفر لنا ذنوبنا، لأننا نحن نسامح كل من يذنب إلينا. ولا تدخلنا في محنة."]


[كاتوليكية][Lk.11.4][وأعفنا من خطايانا فإننا نعفي نحن أيضا كل من لنا عليه ولا تتركنا نتعرض للتجربة . (الإلحاح في الصلاة )]


[بـــولســــية][Lk.11.4][واغفر لنا خطايانا، لأننا، نحن أيضا، نغفر لكل من أساء إلينا؛ولا تدخلنا في تجربة".]


اذا الكلمة واضحة هنا انها بمعنى الخطيئة الموجهة للرب و ليس للدولة 


ناتى للتراجم الاجنبية 

[WEB][Lk.11.4][and remit us our sins, for we also remit to every one indebted to us; and lead us not into temptation.]


[KJV][Lk.11.4][And forgive us our sins; for we also forgive every one that is indebted to us. And lead us not into temptation; but deliver us from evil.]


[ASV][Lk.11.4][And forgive us our sins; for we ourselves also forgive every one that is indebted to us. And bring us not into temptation.]



[YL][Lk.11.4][and forgive us our sins, for also we ourselves forgive every one indebted to us; and mayest Thou not bring us into temptation; but do Thou deliver us from the evil.' ]



[AMP][Lk.11.4][And forgive us our sins, for we ourselves also forgive everyone who is indebted to us [who has offended us or done us wrong]. And bring us not into temptation but rescue us from evil.]




[NIV][Lk.11.4][Forgive us our sins, for we also forgive everyone who sins against us. [Greek: everyone who is indebted to us] And lead us not into temptation.’ [Some manu******s: temptation but deliver us from the evil one]]


[NKJV][Lk.11.4][And forgive us our sins; for we also forgive every one that is indebted to us. And lead us not into temptation; but deliver us from evil. ]


[NLT][Lk.11.4][And forgive us our sins - just as we forgive those who have sinned against us. And don't let us yield to temptation. " ]


[BBE][Lk.11.4][ May we have forgiveness for our sins, as we make free all those who are in debt to us. And let us not be put to the test.]


[NRSV][Lk.11.4][ And forgive us our sins, for we ourselves forgive everyone indebted to us. And do not bring us to the time of trial."]


[CEV][Lk.11.4][ Forgive our sins, as we forgive everyone who has done wrong to us. And keep us from being tempted.' " ]



[RSV][Lk.11.4][ and forgive us our sins, for we ourselves forgive every one who is indebted to us; and lead us not into temptation."]



[EMT][Lk.11.4][ And forgive us our sins, for we also forgive everyone who is indebted to us. And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from the evil {\cf15\I one}." ]


[Douay][Lk.11.4][And forgive us our sins, for we also forgive every one that is indebted to us. And lead us not into temptation.]


[VW][Lk.11.4][And forgive us our sins, for we also forgive everyone who is indebted to us. And do not lead us into temptation, but deliver us from the evil.           ]



[CPDV][Lk.11.4][And forgive us our sins, since we also forgive all who are indebted to us. And lead us not into temptation.”]


[HSCB][Lk.11.4][And forgive us our sins, for we ourselves also forgive everyone in debt to us. And do not bring us into temptation.”           ]


[WebSter][Lk.11.4][And forgive us our sins; for we also forgive every one that is indebted to us. And lead us not into temptation; but deliver us from evil.           ]


[ABP][Lk.11.4][και άφες ημίν τας αμαρτίας ημών και γαρ αυτοί αφίεμεν παντί οφείλοντι ημίν και μη εισενέγκης ημάς εις πειρασμόν αλλά ρύσαι ημάς από του πονηρού                ]



طيب تفضل ايها الدكتور المدلس صاعقة فوق دماغك 



[فــــانـــدايك][Pt1.2.22][الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر]

[مشتركة][Pt1.2.22][ما ارتكب خطيئة ولا عرف فمه المكر.]


[المبسطة][Pt1.2.22][ لم يرتكب خطية، ولم يكن في فمه أي كذب. ]

[يسوعية][Pt1.2.22][ إنه لم يرتكب خطيئة ولم يوجد في فمه غش. ]


[حياة][Pt1.2.22][ إنه لم يفعل خطيئة واحدة، ولا كان في فمه مكر.]


[سارة][Pt1.2.22][ ما ارتكب خطيئة ولا عرف فمه المكر. ]


[شريف][Pt1.2.22][ لم يرتكب أي ذنب، ولم ينطق بالكذب أبدا.]


[كاتوليكية][Pt1.2.22][إنه لم يرتكب خطيئة ولم يوجد في فمه غش.]

[بـــولســــية][Pt1.2.22]["هو الذي لم يقترف قط خطيئة، ولا وجد في فمه مكر"؛]


[WEB][Pt1.2.22][who did no sin, neither was guile found in his mouth;]

[KJV][Pt1.2.22][Who did no sin, neither was guile found in his mouth:]


[ASV][Pt1.2.22][who did no sin, neither was guile found in his mouth:]


[YL][Pt1.2.22][who did not commit sin, nor was guile found in his mouth, ]


[AMP][Pt1.2.22][He was guilty of no sin, neither was deceit (guile) ever found on His lips.(7) ]


[Message][Pt1.2.22][He never did one thing wrong, Not once said anything amiss.  ]


[NIV][Pt1.2.22][He committed no sin, and no deceit was found in his mouth. [Isaiah 53:9]]


[NKJV][Pt1.2.22][Who did no sin, neither was guile found in his mouth: ]


[NLT][Pt1.2.22][He never sinned, and he never deceived anyone. ]


[DarbyEn][Pt1.2.22][ Who did no evil, and there was no deceit in his mouth:]

[BBE][Pt1.2.22][ Who did no evil, and there was no deceit in his mouth:]


[NRSV][Pt1.2.22][ "He committed no sin, and no deceit was found in his mouth."]


و هناك ترجمة مهمة جداااااااااااااااااا

[CEV][Pt1.2.22][ Christ did not sin or ever tell a lie. ]


[RSV][Pt1.2.22][ He committed no sin; no guile was found on his lips.]


[GW][Pt1.2.22][ Christ never committed any sin. He never spoke deceitfully. ]


[GW][Pt1.2.22][ Christ never committed any sin. He never spoke deceitfully. ]


[Douay][Pt1.2.22][Who did no sin, neither was guile found in his mouth.]


[VW][Pt1.2.22][Who committed no sin, nor was deceit found in His mouth;           ]


[CPDV][Pt1.2.22][He committed no sin, neither was deceit found in his mouth.]


[Geneva][Pt1.2.22][Who did no sinne, neither was there guile found in his mouth.          ]


[WebSter][Pt1.2.22][Who committed no sin, neither was guile found in his mouth:           ]


[ABP][Pt1.2.22][ος αμαρτίαν ουκ εποίησεν ουδέ ευρέθη δόλος εν τω στόματι αυτού                ]



ملحوظة 












ترجمة جوجل لمعنى sinner








اذا صاحب العقل الفطن سيدرى ان المسيح قال من منكم يبكتنى على خطيئة و ليس مجرد خطأ ضد الحاكم مثلا 



س ::: طيب هل النص واضح ان الخطيئة تعنى هنا الخطيئة ضد اللة ؟؟


ج ::: نعم النص واضح دعونا نقرا مع بعضنا البعض اجزاء من الاصحاح 


الآيات (42-44): "فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله أباكم لكنتم تحبونني لأني خرجت من قبل الله وأتيت لأني لم آت من نفسي بل ذاك أرسلني. لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا قولي. انتم من أب هو إبليس وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا ذاك كان قتالاً للناس من البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لأنه ليس فيه حق متى تكلم بالكذب فإنما يتكلم مما له لأنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب."

الآيات (45،46): "وأما أنا فلأني أقول الحق لستم تؤمنون بي. من منكم يبكتني على خطية فان كنت أقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي."

نقرا مع بعض اجزاء من تفسير القس انطونيوس فكرى 

شهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تفعلوا= الشيطان له القدرة أن يجعل الناس الذين يخضعون له كأب، تفعل ما يشتهيه من شر. وشهوة الشيطان تنبع من عداوة شخصية لله ولكل من يتبعه. وتريدون تأتي بمعنى الإصرار وهكذا نرى أبناء إبليس مصرين في عناد وشراسة أن يرتكبوا الخطايا بينما أولاد اله نراهم ودعاء مسالمين.
ذاك كان قتالاً للناس منذ البدء= منذ تسبب في موت آدم وحواء ثم نسلهما، وعلم قايين قتل هابيل ولذلك نقول في القداس (والموت الذي دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس). وقوله قتالاً وليس قاتلاً تفيد إستمراريته في قتل الناس. ولم يثبت في الحق= لم يرسخ في الحق الذي خلقه الله فيه وطمع في الأكثر جداً.
لأنه ليس فيه حق= الله هو الوحيد الذي فيه الحق فهو الحق. ويكون معنى كلام المسيح أن لله خلق الشيطان في الحق ولكنه رفض أن يثبت في الحق. وطالما إختار الإنفصال عن الله، لم يعد يعرف الحق فالحق ليس من طبعه لذلك صار كذاب وأبو الكذاب (تترجم أبو الكذب) فهو مخترعه. فالكذب هو فقدان الحق. ومن هو الكذاب إلاّ الذي ينكر الحق. وصار الشيطان يغرس الكذب في نفوس آدم وحواء (راجع حواره مع حواء "لن تموتا" ويغلف كلامه بمنطق ما هو الألذ وما هو الأسهل، وما هو الأسرع والأكثر فائدة والمعقول، وللآن يكذب على الناس أن الله لن يدين الناس وليسلكوا بحسب هواهم فحللوا الزنا بل والشذوذ، وهو يجعل الإنسان ينسى حقيقة الموت والدينونة. وحينما يرفض الإنسان مشورة إبليس المزيفة يتلاشى من أمامه أما إذا قبلها يجد الشيطان مسكناً فيه، وهذا منتهى أمل الشيطان أن يجد مجالاً في الإنسان فهذا يوسع من دائرة تخريبه. والإنسان إمّا يتبع الحق الذي هو المسيح. أو يتبع إبليس الذي هو الكذب. يتكلم مما له= من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان. وماذا في داخل إبليس سوى الكذب والقتل. والمولود من إبليس الكذاب ينجذب للكذب فليس فيه بذرة الحق. أما المولود من الله فينجذب للحق. فكل واحد ينجذب للمصدر المولود منه.

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررركزوا من هنا 
 
أمّا= المسيح يعطي المقابل لإبليس، فالمسيح هو النقيض لأبيهم. وهنا المسيح يشرح لهم لماذا لم يقبلوه بكل الصراحة. هذا لأن طبيعتهم صارت متساوية مع إبليس وهو الذي يقودهم فلا ينجذبون للحق. من منكم يبكتني على خطية= كلمة يبكتني هنا تعني إقامة دليل على المتهم. الخطية هنا تجمع كل أنواع الكذب ونفاق إبليس ضد الحق. فقول المسيح من منكم يبكتني على خطية يتساوى مع إني أقول الحق وأعمل الحق. وإذا لم يعثروا له على خطية صار لزاماً عليهم أن يعترفوا بأنهم يقاومون الحق، وبأن المسيح فعلاً من الله بل هو الله، فهل يوجد إنسان بلا خطية؟ بل الكل زاغوا وفسدوا (رو12:3). يبكتني= أي يقيم دليل على خطأ صدر مني. وبهذا القول يثبت المسيح أنه فوق مستوى البشر. فمن هو الذي بلا خطية، هذا إستعلان لمستواه الإلهي.


ومن تفسير القنص تادرس يعقوب

كلمة "يبكتني" في اليونانية اصطلاح قانوني يحمل معنى إقامة الدليل ضد المتهم. فليس من يمكن أن يقف ضد يسوع المسيح، ولا من يشهد عليه. وأما الروح القدس فيبكت العالم (يو 16: 8)، مقدمًا الدليل الثابت على خطيته، وسقوطه ضد الدينونة والحكم.
  إنه ربنا وحده الذي لم يفعل خطية (1بط 2: 22)، الذي جُرب في كل شيءٍ مثلنا بدون خطية (عب 4: 15)، القادر أن يوجه هذه الكلمات لكل الذين يعرفونه. الآن افهم الكلمات: "من منكم" أنها قد قيلت ليس فقط للذين كانوا حاضرين، بل ولكل الجنس البشري، كمن يعرفها بمعنى: مَنْ مِنْ بين جنسكم؟ أو أي نوع من الإنسان يمكنه أن يتهمني بالخطية؟ تأكدوا أنه لا يوجد[142]. 
  على أي الأحوال يمكن للمخلص أن يقول هذا، ليس فقط للبشر، بل وأيضًا لإبليس والقوات الخاضعة له، إذ لا يستطيعوا أن ينطقوا باتهام ضده بالخطية. هذا القول بالحقيقة يتفق مع العبارة: "رئيس هذا العالم يأتي لا يجد فيّ شيء" (راجع يو 14: 30)[143]. 



ومن تفسير الكنيسة القبطية 

ع46: يقدم السيد هنا دليلا قويا على كل ما قاله سابقا، وخروجه من عند الآب وتجسده. وهذا الدليل قدمه فى صورة سؤال لليهود، وهو: من يمسك علىّ تعديا واحدا، سواء للناموس أو بأية خطية أخرى؟


ومن تفسير ابراهيم سعيد 

 عدد 46. المسيح يتحدى الأجيال ."من منكم يبكتني على خطية . ." كما تتجمع أشعة الشمس في نقطة واحدة, ملهبة, محرقة, كذلك تجمعت كلمات المسيح, والتقت في هذه الكلمة المنيرة لقلوب المؤمنين, والمحرقة لأعشاب الافتراء في قلوب المفترين: "من منكم يبكتني على خطية"؟ من من البشرية يجسر أن يقول, إن الناطق بهذه الكلمات, مجرد إنسان؟ اللهم! إذا كان قائل هذه الكلمة إنساناً, فإنه غير موجود, لأن الإنسان الذي يتحدى أعداءه بمثل هذه اللغة, لم يخلق بعد. ولن يخلق, بل ينبغي أن يكون "مولوداً غير مخلوق. مساوياُ للآب في الجوهر"- هذا هو المسيح – والمسيح وحده.
 أن المسيح بتحديه اليهود, قد تحدى كل الأجيال. فقد مضت عشرون قرناً, ولم يقم فيها واحد يستطيع أن يقول: "أنا أبكتك على خطية", هو بار بشهادة الأحباء, بار بشهادة الأعداء, بار بشهادة البر نفسه!!.
 إن عجز اليهود – والعالم أجمع – عن أن يجدوا خطية واحدة في المسيح, معناه أنه يجب عليهم أن يسلموا بأنه نطق بالحق, بل انه هو "الحق", بل وجب عليهم أن يقبلوه في قلوبهم, لأن من يقبله, يقبل الحق.


ومن تفسير كيرلس الاسكندرى 

وعندما قال الرب " من منكم يبكتني على خطية " فالسؤال ليس سؤال من ينتظر التأنيب، بل بالحري هو سؤال من يستبعد وينكر تماماً أي احتمال أن الإله نفسه الذي أشرق من الله يمكن أن يسقط في خطية، لأن المسيح لم يفعل خطية. فكل خطية إنما تنشأ من التحول عن الأفضل إلى ما ليس كذلك، وهي تحدث في أولئك الذين من طبيعتهم أن يتحولوا وان يتقبلوا التغيير إلى ما لا ينبغي أن يكون، لأنه كيف يمكن أن يفهم أن الذي لا يعرف أي تحول يمكن أن يخطئ، بل بالحري هو ثابت في صلاحه المغروس فيه، وهذا الصلاح ليس من شخص آخر غيره بل من ذاته؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2012)

*هو تقريبا انتوا مسبتوش حاجة اقولها *


----------



## e-Sword (18 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو تقريبا انتوا مسبتوش حاجة اقولها *





بشكر حضرتك جداااااااااااااااااا لانك جعلتنا نستفيد و ياريت تجيب كل شبهات التاعب علشان نعمل لة موسوعة للرد علي تدليساتة و نصدعة بالاعلانات على البالتولك :smile01:smile01


----------



## Abdel Messih (18 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو تقريبا انتوا مسبتوش حاجة اقولها *


هههههه :new6:

طب انزل بالجديد بقى , انا منتظر ما يخص بنوة المسيح لله


----------



## amgd beshara (18 أغسطس 2012)

> *هو تقريبا انتوا مسبتوش حاجة اقولها *


متقولش كدة يا دكتور
اجاباتك فيها مراجع مهمة جدا بستفيد منها
في انتظار تفنيدك للشبهات


----------



## ramy samy ramy (18 أغسطس 2012)

thankssssssssss


----------



## karas pop (21 أغسطس 2012)

*رائع بجد ....ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم...*
*مستفاد جداً من تفنيد الشبهات ..*
*وأبقى سلمولى على التاعب*
:a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## Abdel Messih (24 أغسطس 2012)

هو الجزء بتاع بنوة المسيح لله مش هتنزل ؟ 
*apostle.paul* و *Molka Molkan* مفيش جديد وللا ايه ؟ ^_^


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب هو سؤال قديم جدا

فى ناس كتير قيل عنهم انهم ابن الله اشمعنى المسيح يعنى اللى اصبح لقب ابن الله مميز بالنسبة ليه
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (24 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب هو سؤال قديم جدا
> 
> فى ناس كتير قيل عنهم انهم ابن الله اشمعنى المسيح يعنى اللى اصبح لقب ابن الله مميز بالنسبة ليه
> *


دا كُل القالوه ؟
يعنى نبدأ نرد على الجزء دا و بس ؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب هو سؤال قديم جدا*
> 
> *فى ناس كتير قيل عنهم انهم ابن الله اشمعنى المسيح يعنى اللى اصبح لقب ابن الله مميز بالنسبة ليه*


 

*نأتي الآن إلى تعبير "ابن اللـه." فكيف يمكننا أن نفهمه؟ إنّ كون يسوع المسيح هو ابن اللـه، الأقنوم الثاني في الثالوث الأقدس، أمر جوهري لعقيدة التجسد. إنّ ابن اللـه في الكتاب المقدس هو يسوع وليس الآب أو الروح القدس. فالآب لـم يتجسد. والروح القدس لـم يصبح إنساناً أيضاً. لكن الابن هو الذي تجسد. يتساءل بعض الناس حول كلمة "ابن" ويفسرونها، حيثما تظهر، بالمعنى الحرفي ،كابن يولد من أب وأم. وحسب هذا التصور، فإنه لا يمكن أن يكون يسوع هو اللـه لأنه كان ابن اللـه بالمعنى الحرفي. ويقول بعضهم محاولين استغلال فكرة أن يسوع ابن "هل سمعت مرة أن هناك ابناً لـم تكن له بداية؟" وهم يحاولون بهذا المقارنة بين الابن "المخلوق" مع "الآب غير المخلوق." لكن يمكن، بطبيعة الحال، قلب السؤال، "هل سمعت مرة أن هناك أباً لـم  تكن له بداية؟" يمكن استخدام "ابن (هيويوس) اللـه" للدلالة على لاهوت المسيح الكامل، تماماً كما رأينا أنّ تعبير "ابن الإنسان" يشير إلى إنسانيته الكاملة (ولاهوته أيضاً). *

ابن الإنسان = إنسانية كاملة (ولاهوت كامل). ​ابن اللـه = لاهوت كامل. ​​*يقول و.جي.تي.شيد، "تدل هذه التسمية "الابن"، المعطاة للأقنوم الثاني، على علاقة ملازمة متأصلة جوهرية أبدية." يحاول شيد أن يقول إنه إذا كان الآب أبدياً، فإنّ الابن كذلك. وكما أوضح شولتز، "لا تدل بنوة المسيح وأبوّة الأقنوم الأول على نقص في الجوهر أو المركز." *

*ويوضح بويتنر نقطة هامة: *

*"لقد أوضحنا في تناولنا السابق لعقيدة الثالوث أنّ تعبيري "الآب"    و "الابن" لا يحملان في اللغة اللاهوتية أفكارنا الغربية عن مصدر كينونة وتفوق من ناحية، والخضوع والاعتماد من ناحية أخرى، ولكنهما يحملان الأفكار السامية والشرقية عن المشابهة وتماثل الطبيعة والمساواة في الكينونة. وبطبيعة الحال، فإن التعابير المستخدمة في الكتاب المقدّس تعابير سامية تفترض وعي الشعوب السامية لمدلولاتها، فحينما يدعو الكتاب المقدس المسيح "ابن اللـه،" فإنه يؤكد على لاهوته الحقيقي الصحيح. إذ تشير هذه التسمية إلى علاقة فريدة لا يمكن أن تعزى إلى مخلوق أو يشترك فيها شخص فانٍ. فكما أنّ أي ابن بشري يشبه أباه في طبيعته الجوهرية، التي هي إنسانيته، كذلك يشبه المسيح، ابن اللـه، أباه في طبيعته الجوهرية التي هي اللاهوت، أو الطبيعة الإلهية."*

*ويسهب شولتز فيقول: *

*"على الرغم من أنّ الكتاب المقدس يطلق على أشخاص آخرين لقب "أبناء اللـه،" مثل، الملائكة، آدم، حزقيال، والمؤمنين بالمسيح، فإن المسيح هو "الابن" بمعنى فريد مقصور عليه دون غيره. يلاحظ جريفيث توماس بأنّ لقب "ابن اللـه" موجود في أشكال مختلفة في اللغة اليونانية - فقد يستخدم أحياناً بأل تعريف تسبق كلاًّ من الكلمتين "الابن اللـه" ويستخدم أحياناً بحذف أل التعريف من الكلمتين "ابن إلـه." والصيغة الأولى، على الأقل، هي لقب ألوهية، وهي مستخدمة خمساً وعشرين مرة في العهد الجديد عن المسيح. ولقد فهم اليهود من اتخاذ يسوع لهذا اللقب ما يحاول المسيح أن يقوله عن نفسه، فأدانوه بسبب المعاني المتضمنة فيه (متّى 63:26؛ لوقا 70:22؛ يوحنا 7:19). لـم يكن يسوع يقصد فقط أنه المسيح ولكنه قصد أيضاً أنه اللـه. لـم يصنّف الرب يسوع المسيح بنوته للـه مع بنوة الآخرين له. فقد تحدّث عن هذا الموضوع بتفصيل حتى يُبقي كلاًّ من البنوّتين مميزاً ومنفصلاً (يوحنا 17:20). ومن الواضح أنّ التلاميذ فهموا أنّ المسيح كابن اللـه هو اللـه الأبدي." *


*منقول...*


----------



## تيمو (25 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب هو سؤال قديم جدا
> 
> فى ناس كتير قيل عنهم انهم ابن الله اشمعنى المسيح يعنى اللى اصبح لقب ابن الله مميز بالنسبة ليه
> *



*مشلكة من يسألون هذا السؤال أنهم لم يقرأوا يوماً الكتاب المقدس ، لأنهم لو قرأوه لما سألوا ، هؤلاء يعتمدون على أعداد مبتورة من سياقها ، لذلك أعتقد أنه الأصح أن نسأل:

مَنْ مِنَ البشر أو الأنبياء شهد له الآب أنه ابني الحبيب به سررتُ؟

أو من من البشر أو الأنبياء شهد له الآخرون أنه ابن الله الحي ؟ 

أو من ذا الذي قال عن نفسه أنه الذي خرج من عند الآب؟ 

ومن الذي قيل أنه الساكن في حضن الآب؟ 

أو من ذا الذي قيل عنه أنه بعدما بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما، بأنواع وطرق كثيرة ، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه، الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء، الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين

أو من ذا الذي قال أن الآب يشهد له ، وأنه سيجلس عن يمين الآب؟ 

أو من ذا الذي أعطى مثل العبيد الذي يرسلهم السيد ، ومن ثم أخيراً يُرسل ابنه؟ 

هذا السؤال يوضح كيف يتعاطى المشكك بالكتاب المقدس ، بينما عليه أن يربط النصوص والأعداد ببعضها ، يأخذها بشكل منفصل ، ويتحاجج بشكل منفصل ، دون ربط ...
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أغسطس 2012)

يسوع يعلم ولكنه يريد ان يعلمنا


----------



## Abdel Messih (8 سبتمبر 2012)

> طيب هو سؤال قديم جدا
> 
> فى ناس كتير قيل عنهم انهم ابن الله اشمعنى المسيح يعنى اللى اصبح لقب ابن الله مميز بالنسبة ليه



الفرق ان احنا ابناء الله بالتبنى ( Rom_8:15 ) أما المسيح فابن الله بالطبيعة و الحق و لهذا فهو له كل ما للآب ( Joh_17:10 ) و هو الذى به عمل الآب العالمين ( Heb_1:2 )


----------



## Abdel Messih (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*apostle.paul* بما أنك عُدت فنحن فى انتظار ما هو جديد من اكاذيب هؤلاء على المسيح و على الكتاب المقدس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*متابعة بشغف*


----------

